# Troyers to Heavens- GREAT SIRIUS, I CAN'T WAIT THREE DAYS!!!



## HeavensHens88

Hello pups!
I am an obsessive BYCer teen. Those who know me know EXACTLY what this title means. 
So.....
Those of you missing BYC, here's our favorite thread!
A little modified-
Or maybe a lot. 
Keep on cluckowling,
~Sarah


----------



## TAH

Hey, Sarah!!! 

You found got me! 

I been on here for a year now and I am sure you all will like the platform for when BYC switches!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Hey TAH! 
I'm sure we all will- there's so many amazing upgrades on here that will enhance BYC so much once it switches to this server! 
And, , I remembered you in the poll!


----------



## TAH

Yes, you did!!! 

Micah hasn't been on in a while and he said he wasn't going to be on BYC until Monday so how will he know?


----------



## TAH

@CinnamonEli is chickenlover200


----------



## Dan26552

I have arrived!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## HeavensHens88

Hey Dan!!! 
Hilarious pic!  I love the expression.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm not on your list but welcome from Ohio anyway   
Hope you enjoy your stay here while BYC is being renovated.


----------



## Babyandrory

Hey Sarah!hey Dan!Hey TAH!
It's Kyndra!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Babyandrory said:


> Hey Sarah!hey Dan!Hey TAH!
> It's Kyndra!


Hey Kyndra!


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey Dan!!!
> Hilarious pic!  I love the expression.




Hi. Thanks. 

Guess what?!?


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Hi. Thanks.
> 
> Guess what?!?


 Yesssss?


----------



## Dan26552

It's done!!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Bob and Rex were playing tug of war this morning.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> It's done!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 32159


Dan, it's stunning!!!!!!!  I can't believe how utterly amazing and sturdy it looks! !!!!!  Probably the best DIY coop I've seen in a year!!! 
When are you available for hire?


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> Dan, it's stunning!!!!!!!  I can't believe how utterly amazing and sturdy it looks! !!!!!  Probably the best DIY coop I've seen in a year!!!
> When are you available for hire?





   It is pretty solid. 

Ummm.


----------



## HeavensHens88

I'm having such a hard time keeping my phone from continually freezing up on BYH.... 
It never did this on BYC.  
Unless a _certain unnamed person _posted a barrage of pictures.


----------



## Dan26552

I didn't do it.


----------



## TAH

HeavensHens88 said:


> I'm having such a hard time keeping my phone from continually freezing up on BYH....
> It never did this on BYC.
> Unless a _certain unnamed person _posted a barrage of pictures.


I should warn you...BYH does the same thing on my phone!


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> It's done!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 32159


----------



## Babyandrory

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey Kyndra!


Hey Sarah!Wats up?Hows Mocha?

PICTURES!
Worm, My Dog, The Chickens.The brown, black and white EE is Brownie, doesn't she look great right now?!


----------



## HeavensHens88

TAH said:


> I should warn you...BYH does the same thing on my phone!


So, if the new BYC almost follows this exact forum template.....
I'm pretty much doomed.


----------



## Babyandrory

More pics!


----------



## Babyandrory

I hate you can't upload more then ten pics at a time!BUT I love the Emoji thing area!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Babyandrory said:


> View attachment 32163 View attachment 32164
> Hey Sarah!Wats up?Hows Mocha?
> 
> PICTURES!
> Worm, My Dog, The Chickens.The brown, black and white EE is Brownie, doesn't she look great right now?!


Nice!!!!  
 She looks normal!!!  How's her crop?

Mocha's eggs are peeping...


----------



## TAH

HeavensHens88 said:


> So, if the new BYC almost follows this exact forum template.....
> I'm pretty much doomed.


Maybe??? It won't glitch if I have full WIFI so what is your wifi like?


----------



## HeavensHens88

TAH said:


> Maybe??? It won't glitch if I have full WIFI so what is your wifi like?


It's the highest speed we can get around here.  Usually, it's really fast- especially on BYC...


----------



## Babyandrory

HeavensHens88 said:


> Nice!!!!
> She looks normal!!!  How's her crop?
> 
> Mocha's eggs are peeping...


Better!Much better!Its softer, And SHE DRANK!  Well, So I think!Because I went out to eat, and then I came back, let her out of the cage, and most/some of the water was gone!

Mocha's eggs are peeping?!


----------



## TAH

HeavensHens88 said:


> It's the highest speed we can get around here.  Usually, it's really fast- especially on BYC...


Hopefully it works on BYC!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Babyandrory said:


> Better!Much better!Its softer, And SHE DRANK!  Well, So I think!Because I went out to eat, and then I came back, let her out of the cage, and most/some of the water was gone!
> 
> Mocha's eggs are peeping?!


Yay!!!!!! 
That's amazing! 

Yup!!! 
Boy, I love these new emojis.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hello pups!
> I am an obsessive BYCer teen. Those who know me know EXACTLY what this title means.
> So.....
> Those of you missing BYC, here's our favorite thread!
> A little modified-
> Or maybe a lot.
> Keep on cluckowling,
> ~Sarah


Omg Sarah, haven't spoke in forever. It's Jane!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Babyandrory said:


> More pics!


Is this Dan? I met most of you in BYC, but left because of a personal reason, mostly depression.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is this Dan? I met most of you in BYC, but left because of a personal reason, mostly depression.


Kyndra


----------



## Babyandrory

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is this Dan? I met most of you in BYC, but left because of a personal reason, mostly depression.


Hello!Nope, I'm not Dan!Im Kyndra, Cluckcluck1215 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Babyandrory

HeavensHens88 said:


> Yay!!!!!!
> That's amazing!
> 
> Yup!!!
> Boy, I love these new emojis.


I know right?!They are awesome


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmm, not sure I met you. I think I had the same name there. But nice to meet you.


----------



## Babyandrory

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hmm, not sure I met you. I think I had the same name there. But nice to meet you.


I don't think I've ever met you.I have only been on BYC since January 21st 2016


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Babyandrory said:


> I don't think I've ever met you.I have only been on BYC since January 21st 2016


I was on for a little bit last year as amazing show girl. But I'm not sure I met you.
I have had depression and it's flared a couple times causing issues.


----------



## Babyandrory

Poka_Doodle said:


> I was on for a little bit last year as amazing show girl. But I'm not sure I met you.
> I have had depression and it's flared a couple times causing issues.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Hi guys!


----------



## Babyandrory

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Hi guys!


Hey Fried Girl!Im loving this BYH format!

Oh, and


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Babyandrory said:


> Hey Fried Girl!Im loving this BYH format!
> 
> Oh, and



Hey Cluck! Yeah, it ain't too bad! Lol. 

Yeah, you too!  

Another awesome thing!! When you use an emoji, you can click on more than one without it shutting! Did you notice we can like posts here?


----------



## Babyandrory

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Hey Cluck! Yeah, it ain't too bad! Lol.
> 
> Yeah, you too!
> 
> Another awesome thing!! When you use an emoji, you can click on more than one without it shutting! Did you notice we can like posts here?


I know right! 
Yup!

Peeps back at BYC are saying its to much like Facebook, I disagree!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Babyandrory said:


> I know right!
> Yup!
> 
> Peeps back at BYC are saying its to much like Facebook, I disagree!



I don't know what FB is like, so I can't exactly say I disagree, but I like it! I'm staying active on BYH - makes sense with the herd animals I've got.


----------



## Babyandrory

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I don't know what FB is like, so I can't exactly say I disagree, but I like it! I'm staying active on BYH - makes sense with the herd animals I've got.


The ONLY thing I don't like about BYH, is I can't upload more then ten pictures at a time 

I've only got chickens, so I Probley won't be active much, BUT my mom wants goats, and she said next year maybe so....


----------



## TAH

Okay, there was a misunderstanding on BYC about the facebook thing! 

Someone posted asking about "your status" and I answered, "it is kinda like facebook in that sense where you update your status". I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Babyandrory

TAH said:


> Okay, there was a misunderstanding on BYC about the facebook thing!
> 
> Someone posted asking about "your status" and I answered, "it is kinda like facebook in that sense where you update your status". I hope this makes sense!


What in the wide worlds name is the Status anyway?Like, explain it.Whats it for?I just put Mourning Acorn.And what's the Occputation?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Howdy! Can't wait to see what the new BYC looks like!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I can post emoticons! Without a code!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi old BYC people. You all should totally check out my journal. I just wrote about my old BYC accounts.


----------



## mustangrooster

Hey everyone! 

Im actually getting used to BYHs now, so thats good, right? Im starting to actually like it, slowly by slowly.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's really good!!!


----------



## greybeard

3 days?
A walk in the park. A piece of cake. 


Several years ago I moved to a pretty rural area  and had no internet and no cell or hard line phone service for 18 months. 
I missed the internet for about 8 hrs, which was the time it took to drive to my new location,  and enjoyed the heck out of the next year and 1/2.


----------



## HeavensHens88

mustangrooster said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Im actually getting used to BYHs now, so thats good, right? Im starting to actually like it, slowly by slowly.


Hey Mustang!  Glad you made it over!
*Sigh* Yet another poor person I forgot in the pole...


----------



## HeavensHens88

greybeard said:


> 3 days?
> A walk in the park. A piece of cake.
> 
> 
> Several years ago I moved to a pretty rural area  and had no internet and no cell or hard line phone service for 18 months.
> I missed the internet for about 8 hrs, which was the time it took to drive to my new location,  and enjoyed the heck out of the next year and 1/2.


 That's great that you left modern technology for that long!  I commend you greatly!
Actually, before we moved last year, I never had TV or Internet.  Not once.


----------



## HeavensHens88

One thing you can't do on BYC-  directly embed videos on mobile mode!


----------



## mustangrooster

@Pooka_Doodle Yep sure is!

I'm actually finding new features that BYC doesn't have, or maybe it does, but my PC doesn't pick it up or something. Something as simple as alerting you when someone comments on your profile!

Dang it! The tag didn't work


----------



## greybeard

HeavensHens88 said:


> That's great that you left modern technology for that long!  I commend you greatly!
> Actually, before we moved last year, I never had TV or Internet.  Not once.


It's the internet. Didn't exist for the first 45 years of my life. I use it a lot, but can get by without it without  blinking an eye.
One day, a big ol solar flare will come barreling out of the center of our solar system and 2/3 of the Earth's developed population will be found curled up on the floor in a fetal position, hands clutching and fingers desperately flailing away at a useless keyboard of some kind.
I'll just pick  up a pen and paper and write another letter.


----------



## Dan26552

Weird, I haven't had an update for this thread since my last post.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Weird, I haven't had an update for this thread since my last post.


I haven't yet figured out how to turn off email notifications like BYC, and my inbox is now perpetually flooded with BYH updates. 
What's up, Dan?


----------



## Dan26552

It's in the privacy settings I think. I need to do that as mine is the same. 

Not much, my eggs are on day 7 and 26 are looking good. Currently watching Doctor Stranger.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> It's in the privacy settings I think. I need to do that as mine is the same.
> 
> Not much, my eggs are on day 7 and 26 are looking good. Currently watching Doctor Stranger.


I just came to the jolting realization I'm posting three times as much on BYH than BYC.  

Nice!  Mocha's eggs are definitely nearing/in lock-down- they're completely opaque save for the air cells- but no internal pips yet from what I saw during my final candling early this morning...


----------



## Dan26552

It's in preferences. Click on your name then preferences and you can turn it off.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> It's in preferences. Click on your meme then preferences and you can turn it off.


Click on my *meme, *eh?? 




One thing I miss about BYC- there's no spot on BYH to see who's stalking a thread...


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I just came to the jolting realization I'm posting three times as much on BYH than BYC.
> 
> Nice!  Mocha's eggs are definitely nearing/in lock-down- they're completely opaque save for the air cells- but no internal pips yet from what I saw during my final candling early this morning...



Lol. 

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> Click on my *meme, *eh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I miss about BYC- there's no spot on BYH to see who's stalking a thread...


Name, sorry I got distracted by the movie. 

I see.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Name, sorry I got distracted by the movie.
> 
> I see.


Watching Dr. Strange, eh? 
How is it?


----------



## Dan26552

M


HeavensHens88 said:


> Watching Dr. Strange, eh?
> How is it?




Yeah. 

It's interesting.


----------



## mustangrooster

HeavensHens88 said:


> Click on my *meme, *eh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I miss about BYC- there's no spot on BYH to see who's stalking a thread...



Mhm, but now stalkers can stalk threads and go unnoticed...........


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## HeavensHens88

mustangrooster said:


> Mhm, but now stalkers can stalk threads and go unnoticed...........


Yes, Indeed.


----------



## greybeard

mustangrooster said:


> Mhm, but now stalkers can stalk threads and go unnoticed...........


With only 12 registered members, 91 guests, and 62 robots currently viewing the website, you can be assured 'someone' is always "_watching_".


----------



## mustangrooster

Hold up. There are only 12 registered members?

Wowza. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## greybeard

mustangrooster said:


> Hold up. There are only 12 registered members?
> 
> Wowza. Didn't see that one coming.


Only 12 registered members logged on (viewing the website) at the time I posted that. Some people choose to hide their logged on status. (That is selected in user preferences)
There are 11,959 registered members all together.
How many are actually 'active' is unknown. There are a lot of names I haven't seen post in years, but new ones come along every week.
5 minutes ago:



Evidently, 3 members have their status hidden from public view, since there shows to be only 10 listed by name.


----------



## mustangrooster

Oooohhhh....Ok. Thanks for explaining.

I thought there were only 12 members all together for a minute, and I knew that couldn't be right, so got a bit of a shock!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Apparently the chicks didn't get the message that hatch day isn't here yet...three hatched yesterday and one this morning, more coming!  

Pics coming when I get them!


----------



## mustangrooster

Well, more baby chicks, and early! What could be better than that??


Love to see pics! What breeds?

These are my newest bubs:


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

mustangrooster said:


> Well, more baby chicks, and early! What could be better than that??
> 
> 
> Love to see pics! What breeds?
> 
> These are my newest bubs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 32319
> View attachment 32320
> View attachment 32321



Not much that I could think of! 

They're mutts - a couple that have yet to hatch are from blue eggs. 

All yellow so far, but a couple do have some markings. 

Yours are adorable!! What breeds?


----------



## mustangrooster

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Not much that I could think of!
> 
> They're mutts - a couple that have yet to hatch are from blue eggs.
> 
> All yellow so far, but a couple do have some markings.
> 
> Yours are adorable!! What breeds?



Mhm, spot on.


Aw, really? I hatch a lot of mutts too, but gee wiz have I always wanted EE's, the ones in the blue eggs are EE's, right?


Sweet as! I love seeing Mutts feather out. One of my 2-week old chicks ‘Christoph’ was yellow at hatch, but is getting some stunning brown spots/markings/patches whatever you want to call it,  all over him now, didn’t expect it!

Thanks! They are pretty adorable. 2 of them are Bantam Cochin Frizzles, and one is a Silkie mix.


The incubator is empty right now, it seems so strange, after seeing it running for a couple of months


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

mustangrooster said:


> Mhm, spot on.
> 
> 
> Aw, really? I hatch a lot of mutts too, but gee wiz have I always wanted EE's, the ones in the blue eggs are EE's, right?
> 
> 
> Sweet as! I love seeing Mutts feather out. One of my 2-week old chicks ‘Christoph’ was yellow at hatch, but is getting some stunning brown spots/markings/patches whatever you want to call it,  all over him now, didn’t expect it!
> 
> Thanks! They are pretty adorable. 2 of them are Bantam Cochin Frizzles, and one is a Silkie mix.
> 
> 
> The incubator is empty right now, it seems so strange, after seeing it running for a couple of months



Yep!

Yeah! Well, it depends on your definition of EEs, since they're pretty much mutts that lay colored eggs. But yes, they're EEs or EE Xs. 

So do I! They can have such unexpected patterns and markings...it's so much fun!!

Sweet!! I really want some Frizzles.
I know what you mean! Been there. It gets on your nerves.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Hey guys!


----------



## Dan26552

mustangrooster said:


> Well, more baby chicks, and early! What could be better than that??
> 
> 
> Love to see pics! What breeds?
> 
> These are my newest bubs:
> 
> 
> View attachment 32319
> View attachment 32320
> View attachment 32321




Baby ducks.


----------



## LauraBrown

Hey y'all!
I found it!


----------



## Dan26552

Hi.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Anyone on here?


----------



## mustangrooster

Im on here


----------



## Dan26552

Yo.


----------



## SavannahLeigh

Late to the party, but HAY Y'ALL!!! (Hey was misspelled on purpose)


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Hey Savannah!!!


----------



## Dan26552

To life!


----------



## Dan26552

Let's try again.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Dan26552 said:


> Let's try again.
> 
> View attachment 32436


Awww


----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


> Let's try again.
> 
> View attachment 32436


----------



## CinnamonEli

Fluffy silkie chicks... one month old now. ❤️


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

How old is the wabbit, Can? I love brokens. 

Sweet chick, Isabel! 1 month already?? It seems like you just got them last week...lol.

I helped chick #5 out of the shell this morning. This one is from a blue egg, so EE x.


----------



## mustangrooster

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> How old is the wabbit, Can? I love brokens.
> 
> Sweet chick, Isabel! 1 month already?? It seems like you just got them last week...lol.
> _
> I helped chick #5 out of the shell this morning. This one is from a blue egg, so EE x._



Awwwwwww! I bet its gorgeous! EE x! How many chicks is that now?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

mustangrooster said:


> Awwwwwww! I bet its gorgeous! EE x! How many chicks is that now?



It's yellow with some black markings, might have feathered legs. That's five, six is working on it!


----------



## Dan26552

CinnamonEli said:


> Awww





mustangrooster said:


>






TheKindaFarmGal said:


> How old is the wabbit, Can? I love brokens.
> 
> Sweet chick, Isabel! 1 month already?? It seems like you just got them last week...lol.
> 
> I helped chick #5 out of the shell this morning. This one is from a blue egg, so EE x.



Two weeks.


----------



## Dan26552

Junior!


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> Hey guys!


Hey Isabel!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

SavannahLeigh said:


> Late to the party, but HAY Y'ALL!!! (Hey was misspelled on purpose)


Hey Savannah! 
So it's 11:06 EDT and BYC is still working....



Dan26552 said:


> Junior!
> 
> View attachment 32447
> 
> 
> View attachment 32448


Boy, do I wish all my cockerels looked that pretty at that age! 
-_- Mine usually look like bags of shredded feathers.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey Savannah!
> So it's 11:06 EDT and BYC is still working....
> 
> 
> Boy, do I wish all my cockerels looked that pretty at that age!
> -_- Mine usually look like bags of shredded feathers.




 Lol. None of mine look like that.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

*I can't post pictures!!!!!!! Why!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> *I can't post pictures!!!!!!! Why!!!!!!!!*​


You can. 
Just click, "Upload File" at the bottom right of the typing box.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> You can.
> Just click, "Upload File" at the bottom right of the typing box.


Took me awhile to figure that one out.


----------



## HeavensHens88

I just realized I forgot to put my own name in the poll.


----------



## HeavensHens88

I just realized I forgot to put my own name in the poll.


----------



## Baymule

Awww........it is so sweet to see all y'all BYC'ers running around-all happy-like a bunch of chicks with a bucket full of BOSS.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Oh, duh!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Baymule said:


> Awww........it is so sweet to see all y'all BYC'ers running around-all happy-like a bunch of chicks with a bucket full of BOSS.


 Thank you!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

My last words were "Save the burrito!!!"


----------



## Spyderk117

Hello!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hi!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Hey pups!
It's official.... we are stranded on the land of BYH!!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Spyderk117 said:


> Hello!


Hey Aaron!!! 
Shootingstars, yet another person I forgot in the poll.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey pups!
> It's official.... we are stranded on the land of BYH!!!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

No chicken!!!!!!


----------



## Babyandrory

My last post was,"Cinder lept effortlessly over a log.Her black fur blended into the shadows,"


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## HeavensHens88

My last words were, "I Love you pups!"


----------



## HeavensHens88

I am so loving being able to give ovations on our chat thread.


----------



## HeavensHens88

I am so loving being able to give ovations on our chat thread.


----------



## HeavensHens88

I am so loving being able to give ovations on our chat thread.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I can't even get on the chat thread!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I'll be back on later!


----------



## chicken4prez

I'm here and alive. *sniff sniff*


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I'll be back on later!


See you later, Garret!


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> I'm here and alive. *sniff sniff*


Hey Lily!!! 
-_- And I forgot yet another person on the poll.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Three of Mocha's eggs have pipped!


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey Lily!!!
> -_- And I forgot yet another person on the poll.


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Three of Mocha's eggs have pipped!


Yay!!! What breed?


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> Yay!!! What breed?


A bunch of bantam mutts. 3/4 of them have D'uccle in their veins. 
Same as Hannah's chicks.


----------



## HeavensHens88

GTG be back tonight! 
Late-Night BYHing- wow, this is going to be different!


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> A bunch of bantam mutts. 3/4 of them have D'uccle in their veins.
> Same as Hannah's chicks.


Fun!


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> GTG be back tonight!
> Late-Night BYHing- wow, this is going to be different!


See ya!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I like being able to like posts here! 

I think my last BYC words were WHAT ARE YOUR LAST WORDS?? then I had to get off.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Lol!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HeavensHens88 said:


> GTG be back tonight!
> Late-Night BYHing- wow, this is going to be different!


It is. Very empty.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> It is. Very empty.



I don't think it will be today. Lol


----------



## TAH

HeavensHens88 said:


> GTG be back tonight!
> Late-Night BYHing- wow, this is going to be different!


Well, I will be in later tonight!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> GTG be back tonight!
> Late-Night BYHing- wow, this is going to be different!


 K, see ya then! Yes, yes it will!


----------



## Dan26552

Silver EE roo. 




 

 


Mr. Lacy.


----------



## Dan26552

Granny is really fat.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Is byc officially going through the conversion now?


----------



## Dan26552

Yep


----------



## CinnamonEli

Awwwww didn't check my subs one last time.  Oh well.  It'll wait a couple days


----------



## Dan26552

You can still check your subs, they just turned off posting.


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> You can still check your subs, they just turned off posting.


Just noticed that...


----------



## Dan26552

They look like schnauzers. 

    

Next to Mama.


----------



## CinnamonEli

chicken4prez said:


> Just noticed that...


X2


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

GUYSSSSSS!!!!

I had an AWESOME day!!

We found rabbits and got a young doe, next weekend Lord willing we'll be getting at least one buck and another doe or two or more. Lol

I also bought a beautiful Sebright girl, and a mix Banty roo!! He's a little on the big side of the banty size range. Parents got me a cage so I can get budgie(s), and a tripod for my camera!


----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


> They look like schnauzers.
> 
> View attachment 32506 View attachment 32507 View attachment 32508 View attachment 32509
> 
> Next to Mama.
> View attachment 32510




Eeekkkkk! They are adorable!! I really want to get into rabbits again


----------



## mustangrooster

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> GUYSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> I had an AWESOMEd day!!
> 
> We found rabbits and got a young doe, next weekend Lord willing we'll be getting at least one buck and another doe or two or more. Lol
> 
> I also bought a beautiful Sebright girl, and a mix Banty roo!! He's a little on the big side of the banty size range. Parents got me a cage so I can get budgie(s), and a tripod for my camera!





Didn't I just say I wanted to get into rabbits again? Wow, sounds like you'll be having baby rabbits soon enough. Can i borrow some?????

Awwwwwwww! Pictures? 

Always wanted both of those breeds! And to get more budgies (I can't find any for sale), and a Tripod for my camera too. (If I can find one......)!


KFG, this is a little creepy. Did you find my wish list??

Very happy for you


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

mustangrooster said:


> Didn't I just say I wanted to get into rabbits again? Wow, sounds like you'll be having baby rabbits soon enough. Can i borrow some?????
> 
> Awwwwwwww! Pictures?
> 
> Always wanted both of those breeds! And to get more budgies (I can't find any for sale), and a Tripod for my camera too. (If I can find one......)!
> 
> 
> KFG, this is a little creepy. Did you find my wish list??
> 
> Very happy for you



You should!!  Sorry, but no. 

I'll post some tomorrow! It's dark now, so I didn't get any. :/

Nope, all mine!  We need a highfive emoji here. Lol

Thanks!  It was a great bday.


----------



## mustangrooster

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You should!!  Sorry, but no.
> 
> I'll post some tomorrow! It's dark now, so I didn't get any. :/
> 
> Nope, all mine!  We need a highfive emoji here. Lol
> 
> Thanks!  It was a great bday.







Bday? Bday? Well that would have been useful information!







*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KFG A WIDDLE LATE*


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

mustangrooster said:


> Bday? Bday? Well that would have been useful information!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KFG A WIDDLE LATE*





THANKS!! You aren't late, it's still my bday. 

Since I'm still a minor if you wanna know how old I am PM. Lol


----------



## CuzChickens

I is here! Thanks for remembering me in the poll, Sarah!

Abigail, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Day 19 and a half for the eggs, still no rocking or peeping. I'd be fine, but their incubator smells like an incubator after a hatch, so I'm worried there is a rotten egg or something.

Tomorrow I'm getting interviewed by the founder of the Grow Network! I'm so excited!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> GUYSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> I had an AWESOME day!!
> 
> We found rabbits and got a young doe, next weekend Lord willing we'll be getting at least one buck and another doe or two or more. Lol
> 
> I also bought a beautiful Sebright girl, and a mix Banty roo!! He's a little on the big side of the banty size range. Parents got me a cage so I can get budgie(s), and a tripod for my camera!


 Wow! Sounds awesome! Happy birthday, your Royal Friedness!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CuzChickens said:


> I is here! Thanks for remembering me in the poll, Sarah!
> 
> Abigail, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Day 19 and a half for the eggs, still no rocking or peeping. I'd be fine, but their incubator smells like an incubator after a hatch, so I'm worried there is a rotten egg or something.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting interviewed by the founder of the Grow Network! I'm so excited!


 What's the Grow Network?  but congrats!


----------



## mustangrooster

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Wow! Sounds awesome! Happy birthday, your Royal Friedness!



"Royal Friedness"


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> What's the Grow Network?  but congrats!


x2


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Ugh! Second night with "Mr. Snores like a freight train" on my bed!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

He didn't use to snore. IDK


----------



## TAH

So cute! Love the color of "gray tabby".

I am slowly starting to like cats!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> So cute! Love the color of "gray tabby".
> 
> I am slowly starting to like cats!


 Thanks! He is a protector of my flock! Although, my hen, Pebbles, has killed more mice than him!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Where is Sarah?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> GUYSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> I had an AWESOME day!!
> 
> We found rabbits and got a young doe, next weekend Lord willing we'll be getting at least one buck and another doe or two or more. Lol
> 
> I also bought a beautiful Sebright girl, and a mix Banty roo!! He's a little on the big side of the banty size range. Parents got me a cage so I can get budgie(s), and a tripod for my camera!


Awesome!!!!!! 




mustangrooster said:


> Eeekkkkk! They are adorable!! I really want to get into rabbits again



Yeah! You should see the others. 

 

My oldest sister claimed this one.


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Where is Sarah?




I know, she said late night.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Dan26552 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! You should see the others.
> 
> View attachment 32603
> 
> My oldest sister claimed this one.
> View attachment 32604
> 
> View attachment 32606


 Too cute! Dying from cuteness... 



Dan26552 said:


> I know, she said late night.


 Oh, OK!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> I know, she said late night.


 I hath returned. 
I spent a while debating if I was even going to log on... 
Hey Cuz!!!!!!  YOU'RE FINALLY HERE!!!  
That's so epic about everything- especially the interview!


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Too cute! Dying from cuteness...
> 
> Oh, OK!


 They are aren't they?!

Guess she'll show up sooner or later.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I hath returned.
> I spent a while debating if I was even going to log on...
> Hey Cuz!!!!!!  YOU'RE FINALLY HERE!!!
> That's so epic about everything- especially the interview!




Yay! Oh really.


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Thanks! He is a protector of my flock! Although, my hen, Pebbles, has killed more mice than him!


LOL, reminds me of one of our cats!


----------



## Dan26552

It's finally done, all of it, the coop, the gates, everything!


----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! You should see the others.
> 
> View attachment 32603
> 
> My oldest sister claimed this one.
> View attachment 32604
> 
> View attachment 32606





SQWWEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## HeavensHens88




----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


> It's finally done, all of it, the coop, the gates, everything!
> 
> View attachment 32610
> 
> View attachment 32611
> 
> View attachment 32612 View attachment 32613



Love it!! How long did it take to build?


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


>


Nice


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> It's finally done, all of it, the coop, the gates, everything!
> 
> View attachment 32610
> 
> View attachment 32611
> 
> View attachment 32612 View attachment 32613



 I cannot believe how fast you guys get stuff built!!!


----------



## Dan26552

mustangrooster said:


> Love it!! How long did it take to build?




 I like the coop best. Two weeks to build five paddocks and a coop big enough for 60 to 90 birds.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I cannot believe how fast you guys get stuff built!!!




 Me either, a couple years back we put up fence around the 38 acres, cut, cleared and had it up in three months. That was land that hadn't been walked on in close to 20 years and the biggest piece of machinery we had was a chainsaw.


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> I like the coop best. Two weeks to build five paddocks and a coop big enough for 60 to 90 birds.
> View attachment 32616


I like your style!


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> I like your style!




 Me too.


----------



## CuzChickens

Gahhhhhh! I hate quoting here! 

The Grow Network is basically a really big blog with several contributions from various humans on sustainable living. Marjorie Wildcraft (the founder) wants to interview me for an article on ''teenage entrepreneurship and chicken raising.''


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CuzChickens said:


> Gahhhhhh! I hate quoting here!
> 
> The Grow Network is basically a really big blog with several contributions from various humans on sustainable living. Marjorie Wildcraft (the founder) wants to interview me for an article on ''teenage entrepreneurship and chicken raising.''


 Cool! I looked it up, looks cool! Can't wait to see your interview! How did you land a gig like that?


----------



## CuzChickens

I am really excited!

http://thegrownetwork.com Here's the link to the site.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

I love Daphne, she's my favorite.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Dan26552 said:


> I love Daphne, she's my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 32617
> 
> View attachment 32618
> 
> View attachment 32619
> 
> View attachment 32620


 Aww... Cute! We used to have two goats named Lily and Hope. But we sold them!


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Aww... Cute! We used to have two goats named Lily and Hope. But we sold them!




Thanks.  

I'm sorry.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

Where'd everyone else go?


----------



## CuzChickens

I'm here! But considering turning in....I need to clean up outside before Marjory gets here tommorow afternoon.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CuzChickens said:


> I'm here! But considering turning in....I need to clean up outside before Marjory gets here tommorow afternoon.


 How _did _you land a gig like that Cuz?


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Where'd everyone else go?


Dunno!


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> I'm here! But considering turning in....I need to clean up outside before Marjory gets here tommorow afternoon.



Oh


----------



## CuzChickens

I. Just. Want. A. Stinking. Pip. Its day 20!


----------



## HeavensHens88

TAH said:


> Dunno!


_I went back over to BYC to respond to a bunch of PMs. _


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Tudy is broody!


----------



## HeavensHens88

CuzChickens said:


> I. Just. Want. A. Stinking. Pip. Its day 20!


h

It's day 20 for Mocha- one's already out, two moee


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Sarah, you can still PM?


----------



## CuzChickens

You can respond to PMs in read only mode?


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> I love Daphne, she's my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 32617
> 
> View attachment 32618
> 
> View attachment 32619
> 
> View attachment 32620


Okay, she is very pretty with those spots!!! 

GTG, going to watch a movie!


----------



## Dan26552

Well it's day 30 for Gran.


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> Okay, she is very pretty with those spots!!!
> 
> GTG, going to watch a movie!




Yeah. Sweet as well, friendly but not the pushy friendly.


----------



## CuzChickens

HeavensHens88 said:


> h
> 
> It's day 20 for Mocha- one's already out, two moee


I'm going crazy!


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> Well it's day 30 for Gran.


What's that?


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> I'm going crazy!




I'm going bananas.


----------



## CuzChickens

My stomach hurts.


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> What's that?




My rabbit. She 31 days pregnant. (Since it is now tomorrow.)


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Here is broody Tudy!


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> My stomach hurts.




I'm sorry.


----------



## CuzChickens

See how bored I am? Jumping from one topic to another in seconds. Lol


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> See how bored I am? Jumping from one topic to another in seconds. Lol




I'm bored too. How bout chick pics?


----------



## CuzChickens

Where is the rest of the troyer crowd?!?!


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> I'm bored too. How bout chick pics?


Yes!


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Where is the rest of the troyer crowd?!?!




MIA


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Yes!




One minute.


----------



## CuzChickens

Turdy is cute! I want a broody hen!


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> One minute.


It has been two minutes.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Chick pics coming right up!


----------



## CuzChickens

I just realized how many trophy points I'm gonna have on new BYC...


----------



## CuzChickens

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Chick pics coming right up!
> View attachment 32632


Awwwww. White Leghorns and Black Aussies?


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> It has been two minutes.


----------



## Dan26552

This one was a solid buff chick. Now she's mostly white with some buff "lacing" and a buff breast. 

 

 

Another buff 
 

 

White rock.


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


>


Now four....:


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Now four....:




Nope I posted.


----------



## CuzChickens

They are adorable, Dan! Are they EEs? The white rock looks like a cockeral.


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> Nope I posted.



Yeah, it was three.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CuzChickens said:


> Awwwww. White Leghorns and Black Aussies?


 Yup! Good luck with your interview tomorrow Cuz!


----------



## CuzChickens

I've kinda run out of toothpicks....


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

G'night! And may the force be with you!


----------



## CuzChickens

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Yup! Good luck with your interview tomorrow Cuz!


Thanks, chickencowboy!


----------



## CuzChickens

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> G'night! And may the force be with you!


Yesssssss!!!!!!!!! Star wars for the win!


----------



## CuzChickens

I think I'll turn in too.....Praying for pips in the morning!


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah. Sweet as well, friendly but not the pushy friendly.


That is a good goat!  

That reminds me of my mini nubian...I have since sold him.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

You guys had a lot to say....

Eh, what's new. XD

I'm not quoting everything!

Cuz, awesome job getting that interview!! Make sure you post it and tell us how it went here!!  And hope you got a pip...I usually have chicks by day 20, I'd be freaking out too. 

So #6 died in the shell. *sigh* It had been peeping and everything, but then it stopped. Oh well. 
Going to go get some pics now! 
Oh, my great bday ended with vomiting. I had been have tummy pain for a while and then - .It was still a great birthday though! lol


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SARAH AND SAVANNAH!!!!!!!!! 

Yeah, I know Savannah can't post and I *gasp* called Heavens Sarah.  Hope you gals have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> They are adorable, Dan! Are they EEs? The white rock looks like a cockeral.



 The buffs are EE. I been wondering that for about two weeks.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

So, the junior doe we got yesterday!





And the roo.



 

Silver Sebright pullet - she's kind of mussed up, once she cleans up she's gonna be so pretty.


----------



## chicken4prez




----------



## Dan26552

Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them (surprise surprise) so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her.


----------



## BYHforlife

You.... you.... you forgot me on the poll!!! 

Lol


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

BYHforlife said:


> You.... you.... you forgot me on the poll!!!
> 
> Lol



XD She forgot a lot of people.


----------



## Dan26552

Quiet here.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!! Sorry, no Chicken! will happy cow do?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Quiet here.



SHHHHHHHH! 

Did you see my new wabbit?


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Hi guys! Mind if I join?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Hi guys! Mind if I join?



Of course not! Do I know you?


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

You might..... I am from BYC


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Now this is just a guess, lol...but are you Emily?


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Now this is just a guess, lol...but are you Emily?


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Now this is just a guess, lol...but are you Emily?


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 I got it!!!!!! 

I'm glad you're here!!


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Thanks! It's awesome to see you too! Alright gtg ttyl


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> SHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Did you see my new wabbit?




Lol. 

I did. She's pretty.


----------



## Dan26552

GUYS!!!!!! GRANNY IS KINDLING!!!!! SHE'S BUILDING HER NEST!!!!!!!  I can't wait to see the Granny, Hamada babies!


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> THANKS!! You aren't late, it's still my bday.
> 
> Since I'm still a minor if you wanna know how old I am PM. Lol


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez

Is anyone online?


----------



## Dan26552

*waves*


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> *waves*


Hey! What's up?


----------



## BYHforlife




----------



## chicken4prez

BYHforlife said:


>


----------



## BYHforlife

I am liking everything!!


----------



## Dan26552

chicken4prez said:


> Hey! What's up?




My rabbit is gonna have babies!


----------



## BYHforlife

Dan26552 said:


> My rabbit is gonna have babies!


Nice!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I did. She's pretty.





Yeah!



Dan26552 said:


> GUYS!!!!!! GRANNY IS KINDLING!!!!! SHE'S BUILDING HER NEST!!!!!!!  I can't wait to see the Granny, Hamada babies!



FINALLY!!!! 



chicken4prez said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!



THANKS!!


----------



## Dan26552

BYHforlife said:


> Nice!!!





YESSS!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT THESE BABIES!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!





Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!



What color is Granny again?


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> What color is Granny again?




Granny is a New Zealand white. The brown on her head is from digging.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute!!!


----------



## Dan26552

I'm hoping for around 8 or so kits  She's had big litters before, her biggest was 12, that was right before we got her.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That'd be nice!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Poka_Doodle said:


> Cute!!!




 She's a doll. She dug out this morning and she's so pregnant she can't hop very far or fast at all, she kinda just waddles, poor thing.


----------



## Dan26552

Poka_Doodle said:


> That'd be nice!!!




Yes it would! She's one of our favorite Does and is an incredible mother, one of the kits in her last litter fell out of the box and instead of just leaving it she pulled more fur and made a seperate nest till we put it back.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Awww! Lol, your description of her reminds me of when my first dog was pregnant...poor thing.


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> My rabbit is gonna have babies!


YAY!!!!!!! Do you know how many? I think we're going to get rabbits in the next few years.... They're soooo cute!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Awww! Lol, your description of her reminds me of when my first dog was pregnant...poor thing.






It was so funny to watch


----------



## Dan26552

chicken4prez said:


> YAY!!!!!!! Do you know how many? I think we're going to get rabbits in the next few years.... They're soooo cute!




Yeah! Not till after she has them.


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah! Not till after she has them.


Ok! How many litters has she had so far?


----------



## Dan26552

chicken4prez said:


> Ok! How many litters has she had so far?




She had three or four before we got her and she's had four or five since so between 7 and 9 litters.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> It was so funny to watch



I can imagine.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I can imagine.


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> She had three or four before we got her and she's had four or five since so between 7 and 9 litters.


Wow! How old is she?


----------



## Dan26552

chicken4prez said:


> Wow! How old is she?




She's about three.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I need to post a pic of my first doe, she's going on four. I can't decide if I want to risk breeding her or not.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I need to post a pic of my first doe, she's going on four. I can't decide if I want to risk breeding her or not.


----------



## Dan26552

Look.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Look.
> 
> View attachment 32734





Those pictures are always changing...maybe my pictures will be there one day. 

You should have a journal or kindling thread, Can.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Those pictures are always changing...maybe my pictures will be there one day.
> 
> You should have a journal or kindling thread, Can.




Yeah. 

I've been thinking about it.


----------



## Dan26552

Here's a new one, the neighbors dog found a wild rabbit nest and instead of doing what any dog in their right mind would and kill them she brought them to their porch and they brought them to us. No one knows where the nest is or we'd take them back. We're contacting the game warden and are waiting to see what he says. If worse comes to worse then we can try to graft onto Granny or Sandy. I think they're about a week old.


----------



## Babyandrory

Dan26552 said:


> Here's a new one, the neighbors dog found a wild rabbit nest and instead of doing what any dog in their right mind would and kill them she brought them to their porch and they brought them to us. No one knows where the nest is or we'd take them back. We're contacting the game warden and are waiting to see what he says. If worse comes to worse then we can try to graft onto Granny or Sandy. I think they're about a week old.
> 
> View attachment 32735


Awww!


----------



## Dan26552

I guess if you like wild rabbits  I personally can't stand them, always getting into my garden.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I've been thinking about it.



 I think I will, after all the "BYC floods BYH" settles down.



Dan26552 said:


> Here's a new one, the neighbors dog found a wild rabbit nest and instead of doing what any dog in their right mind would and kill them she brought them to their porch and they brought them to us. No one knows where the nest is or we'd take them back. We're contacting the game warden and are waiting to see what he says. If worse comes to worse then we can try to graft onto Granny or Sandy. I think they're about a week old.
> 
> View attachment 32735



Huh! They're cute...but if you grafted them on and they made it, what would you do? Release when they're older so they get in your garden again? Can you butcher?


----------



## Babyandrory

Dan26552 said:


> I guess if you like wild rabbits  I personally can't stand them, always getting into my garden.


I LUV wild rabbits! Huh, weird!they never get in our garden


----------



## Dan26552

Babyandrory said:


> I LUV wild rabbits! Huh, weird!they never get in our garden


 Well lucky you. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I think I will, after all the "BYC floods BYH" settles down.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh! They're cute...but if you grafted them on and they made it, what would you do? Release when they're older so they get in your garden again? Can you butcher?



Nice. 

We'd probably eat them.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Well lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> We'd probably eat them.



Ok.


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> She's about three.


Cool!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Great Sirius.....
15 hours and 249 posts. 
It's worse than the real Troyer's. 
BBL to read all of those posts- and I have quite the humorous story to tell.


----------



## chicken4prez

We have 9 Canadian Geese goslings!!! One pair has one (the rest didn't hatch) and the other pair has eight! They're sooooo cute! Last years goslings got eaten by a muskrat so we're hoping these ones survive.


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Great Sirius.....
> 15 hours and 249 posts.
> It's worse than the real Troyer's.
> BBL to read all of those posts- and I have quite the humorous story to tell.


Can't wait to hear it!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> Great Sirius.....
> 15 hours and 249 posts.
> It's worse than the real Troyer's.
> BBL to read all of those posts- and I have quite the humorous story to tell.



Nooo it's not.  Hurry up!! 



chicken4prez said:


> We have 9 Canadian Geese goslings!!! One pair has one (the rest didn't hatch) and the other pair has eight! They're sooooo cute! Last years goslings got eaten by a muskrat so we're hoping these ones survive.



 Awesome!! Pics?


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Ok.


Yeah. 



chicken4prez said:


> Cool!


Yep!


HeavensHens88 said:


> Great Sirius.....
> 15 hours and 249 posts.
> It's worse than the real Troyer's.
> BBL to read all of those posts- and I have quite the humorous story to tell.



Like when your house caught on fire?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> Like when your house caught on fire?



That shouldn't really be funny but it is...


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That shouldn't really be funny but it is...


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Nooo it's not.  Hurry up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! Pics?


My sister has some... I'll try to get them later.


----------



## Dan26552

TOMATOES!! These are my F3s.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

That's so cool Can!!! They look amazing!!


----------



## LauraBrown

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SARAH AND SAVANNAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I know Savannah can't post and I *gasp* called Heavens Sarah.  Hope you gals have a wonderful day!!



Today was Sarah's birthday also?  I didn't know that.... Anyways..... Happy Birthday Sarah!! Hope you had an amazing day!!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That's so cool Can!!! They look amazing!!




 Yep! They were pretty uniform last year and this year they're all over! There are short plants, 2  to 2 1/2 feet and tall plants 5+ feet, round smooth fruit and flat ribbed fruit, some have lots of clusters of 5+ fruits some only have 2 or 3 fruits per cluster.


----------



## Dan26552

Planted around 200+ pink eye purple hull pea seeds, add that to the 200 plants that are two to three weeks old and I'm gonna have a lot of cow peas.  Plus I still have about 400 or 500 I haven't planted yet  All those seeds from only about 50 plants I planted last July.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

LauraBrown said:


> Today was Sarah's birthday also?  I didn't know that.... Anyways..... Happy Birthday Sarah!! Hope you had an amazing day!!!!!



Yes indeed, they're the exact same age. 



Dan26552 said:


> Yep! They were pretty uniform last year and this year they're all over! There are short plants, 2  to 2 1/2 feet and tall plants 5+ feet, round smooth fruit and flat ribbed fruit, some have lots of clusters of 5+ fruits some only have 2 or 3 fruits per cluster.



Wow!! That's impressive! Nice work!



Dan26552 said:


> Planted around 200+ pink eye purple hull pea seeds, add that to the 200 plants that are two to three weeks old and I'm gonna have a lot of cow peas.  Plus I still have about 400 or 500 I haven't planted yet  All those seeds from only about 50 plants I planted last July.



 You is buuuusyy! They sure multiply fast, don't they? Lol


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes indeed, they're the exact same age.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That's impressive! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> You is buuuusyy! They sure multiply fast, don't they? Lol




Yeah. Thanks.  

I is and Saturday is the first farmers market of the year so I'm preparing for that too.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Anyone know how Cuz's interview went? and Sarah 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> Here's a new one, the neighbors dog found a wild rabbit nest and instead of doing what any dog in their right mind would and kill them she brought them to their porch and they brought them to us. No one knows where the nest is or we'd take them back. We're contacting the game warden and are waiting to see what he says. If worse comes to worse then we can try to graft onto Granny or Sandy. I think they're about a week old.
> 
> View attachment 32735


Their ears are laid back, still need heat and TLC. When we adopted baby rabbits, we took raw cow milk, making sure there was quite a bit of cream in it, grated carrots and pressed the juice out of them, and mixed the milk and carrot juice together and fed it with an eyedropper. Put some dandelion greens in there as well, ours ate a ton of dandelion greens, but they were older than those.



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Anyone know how Cuz's interview went? and Sarah
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thanks for asking, chickencowboy! It was wayyyy more professional than I thought it would be. I was envisioning this lady coming, we'd sit on the front porch and she'd ask a few questions and write an article. She showed up with a camera man, and they scoped out the property, he had 2 cameras on me, and interviewed me, then had me walking across the field holding eggs, feeding chickens, holding them, and had a clip mike in my shirt the whole time. But it went awesome! The cameraman was a former Hollywood videoer and he knew his stuff. 

8 pips!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jyn is pipped!!!!!!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

CuzChickens said:


> Their ears are laid back, still need heat and TLC. When we adopted baby rabbits, we took raw cow milk, making sure there was quite a bit of cream in it, grated carrots and pressed the juice out of them, and mixed the milk and carrot juice together and fed it with an eyedropper. Put some dandelion greens in there as well, ours ate a ton of dandelion greens, but they were older than those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, chickencowboy! It was wayyyy more professional than I thought it would be. I was envisioning this lady coming, we'd sit on the front porch and she'd ask a few questions and write an article. She showed up with a camera man, and they scoped out the property, he had 2 cameras on me, and interviewed me, then had me walking across the field holding eggs, feeding chickens, holding them, and had a clip mike in my shirt the whole time. But it went awesome! The cameraman was a former Hollywood videoer and he knew his stuff.
> 
> 8 pips!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jyn is pipped!!!!!!


 Wow! Professional! So what did she ask you about chickens? Congrats on Jyn "Egg-so" (sorry! couldn't resist!)


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Their ears are laid back, still need heat and TLC. When we adopted baby rabbits, we took raw cow milk, making sure there was quite a bit of cream in it, grated carrots and pressed the juice out of them, and mixed the milk and carrot juice together and fed it with an eyedropper. Put some dandelion greens in there as well, ours ate a ton of dandelion greens, but they were older than those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, chickencowboy! It was wayyyy more professional than I thought it would be. I was envisioning this lady coming, we'd sit on the front porch and she'd ask a few questions and write an article. She showed up with a camera man, and they scoped out the property, he had 2 cameras on me, and interviewed me, then had me walking across the field holding eggs, feeding chickens, holding them, and had a clip mike in my shirt the whole time. But it went awesome! The cameraman was a former Hollywood videoer and he knew his stuff.
> 
> 8 pips!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jyn is pipped!!!!!!




Yeah. I think we might try goat milk later  I don't think older than a week honestly.


----------



## Dan26552

Well geez, when you get them all in one spot they really do look like a lot of ducks. 

(I know they look crowded but that only cause they bunch up when I'm close.)


----------



## Babyandrory

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!


----------



## Dan26552

Dad got some cheap milk at the store the other day and every time I drink it I get an up set stomach  Something tells me there more than what's on the label in that stuff.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah. Thanks.
> 
> I is and Saturday is the first farmers market of the year so I'm preparing for that too.



 Cool! What are you planning on there?



CuzChickens said:


> Their ears are laid back, still need heat and TLC. When we adopted baby rabbits, we took raw cow milk, making sure there was quite a bit of cream in it, grated carrots and pressed the juice out of them, and mixed the milk and carrot juice together and fed it with an eyedropper. Put some dandelion greens in there as well, ours ate a ton of dandelion greens, but they were older than those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, chickencowboy! It was wayyyy more professional than I thought it would be. I was envisioning this lady coming, we'd sit on the front porch and she'd ask a few questions and write an article. She showed up with a camera man, and they scoped out the property, he had 2 cameras on me, and interviewed me, then had me walking across the field holding eggs, feeding chickens, holding them, and had a clip mike in my shirt the whole time. But it went awesome! The cameraman was a former Hollywood videoer and he knew his stuff.
> 
> 8 pips!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jyn is pipped!!!!!!



Whoa! Make sure you tell us when we can see it - sounds awesome!! I admit I wouldn't like being the one in front of the camera, I'm too used to being _behind_ it. Lol


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Cool! What are you planning on there?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Make sure you tell us when we can see it - sounds awesome!! I admit I wouldn't like being the one in front of the camera, I'm too used to being _behind_ it. Lol



We're taking flowers, petunia plants, aloes, and some succulents as well as a few other things.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> We're taking flowers, petunia plants, aloes, and some succulents as well as a few other things.



Nice! I love aloe.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Nice! I love aloe.




Yup. I have like over a hundred.  We got an aloe about 4 years ago and it's been pupping ever since and those pups are pupping and those pups are pupping


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yup. I have like over a hundred.  We got an aloe about 4 years ago and it's been pupping ever since and those pups are pupping and those pups are pupping



That's a lot! We started with two or three I think...one might have died (dug up?) but the other two are pupping a lot! They're still small, but growing all the time.


----------



## LauraBrown

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes indeed, they're the exact same age.



Awesome!!! They're long lost twins!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That's a lot! We started with two or three I think...one might have died (dug up?) but the other two are pupping a lot! They're still small, but growing all the time.




Yeah. 

Nice.


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> Dad got some cheap milk at the store the other day and every time I drink it I get an up set stomach  Something tells me there more than what's on the label in that stuff.


Um, ya think? Oooh, I can't believe I used to drink that stuff. It is awful. 


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Cool! What are you planning on there?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Make sure you tell us when we can see it - sounds awesome!! I admit I wouldn't like being the one in front of the camera, I'm too used to being _behind_ it. Lol


They said they are super behind on editing videos, so it might be a few months, but trust me, when they release it, the whole world will know. Lol. I had never been interviewed at all, much less on camera, so it felt super weird, but the cameraman said I was great, and apparently a lot less attitude than Hollywood stars.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Here is broody Tudy!


Congratulations, Garret!  There's nothing compared to your first broody adventure! 



CuzChickens said:


> Where is the rest of the troyer crowd?!?!


Hating my phone so much because it refuses to cooperate with BYH. -_-



CuzChickens said:


> I just realized how many trophy points I'm gonna have on new BYC...


 And I'm going to be over here, staring at my meek 100 trophy points like the hooves of a rotting kill...



CuzChickens said:


> I've kinda run out of toothpicks....



*Bursts in with brand-new box of toothpicks*



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You guys had a lot to say....
> 
> Eh, what's new. XD
> 
> I'm not quoting everything!
> 
> Cuz, awesome job getting that interview!! Make sure you post it and tell us how it went here!!  And hope you got a pip...I usually have chicks by day 20, I'd be freaking out too.
> 
> So #6 died in the shell. *sigh* It had been peeping and everything, but then it stopped. Oh well.
> Going to go get some pics now!
> Oh, my great bday ended with vomiting. I had been have tummy pain for a while and then - .It was still a great birthday though! lol



Shootingstars.  That stinks about #6 and your upset stomach.  I had the flu last year on my birthday and this year I'm having those residual coughing attacks- so I feel ya. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SARAH AND SAVANNAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I know Savannah can't post and I *gasp* called Heavens Sarah.  Hope you gals have a wonderful day!!


 Thanks so much, KFG!!!!  I feel so loved!! 
Especially when that comes from royalty. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> So, the junior doe we got yesterday!
> View attachment 32686
> 
> And the roo.
> 
> View attachment 32688
> 
> Silver Sebright pullet - she's kind of mussed up, once she cleans up she's gonna be so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 32690



Woah.  They're all magnificent!!! 
How old is the roo?



Dan26552 said:


> Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them (surprise surprise) so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her.
> 
> View attachment 32701
> 
> View attachment 32702
> 
> View attachment 32703



 That was totally _not_ expected, Big Mama. 



BYHforlife said:


> You.... you.... you forgot me on the poll!!!
> 
> Lol



I tried to add you in three days ago.  The option thing is full. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> XD She forgot a lot of people.



You try making an impromptu thread in five minutes before leaving to go do a bunch of critical tests. 



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!! Sorry, no Chicken! will happy cow do?



Thanks, Garret!!!!    I especially love the color you made my greeting.  



GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Thanks! It's awesome to see you too! Alright gtg ttyl



AHA!!!!!  So the elusive Emily unveils!!! 
 Hey, Emily!!!  Glad _you finally joined us!!! _



Dan26552 said:


> GUYS!!!!!! GRANNY IS KINDLING!!!!! SHE'S BUILDING HER NEST!!!!!!!  I can't wait to see the Granny, Hamada babies!



 How was she looking when you last saw her? 



BYHforlife said:


> I am liking everything!!



 That like button on my posts better be slapped too, then, mister. 
I crack myself up for indirect reasons. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Those pictures are always changing...maybe my pictures will be there one day.
> 
> You should have a journal or kindling thread, Can.



EXACTLY, CAN!!!!!!!  A journal/blog/rabbit tracking thread would be amazing- and you're a great writer too! 



Dan26552 said:


> Here's a new one, the neighbors dog found a wild rabbit nest and instead of doing what any dog in their right mind would and kill them she brought them to their porch and they brought them to us. No one knows where the nest is or we'd take them back. We're contacting the game warden and are waiting to see what he says. If worse comes to worse then we can try to graft onto Granny or Sandy. I think they're about a week old.
> 
> View attachment 32735



-_- Me hates wild rabbits. 
But these are about as cute as naked mole rats at the moment. 



chicken4prez said:


> We have 9 Canadian Geese goslings!!! One pair has one (the rest didn't hatch) and the other pair has eight! They're sooooo cute! Last years goslings got eaten by a muskrat so we're hoping these ones survive.


 A snapping turtle got one of our resident pair's gosling by its leg last year, but I actually miraculously saw it happen and saved it!  He has a hole in his foot now, and has become a permanent resident. 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That shouldn't really be funny but it is...


-_- Our house still smells like eerie electrical smoke. 



Dan26552 said:


> TOMATOES!! These are my F3s.
> 
> View attachment 32764
> 
> View attachment 32765
> 
> View attachment 32766
> 
> View attachment 32767
> 
> View attachment 32768


 Lock up those tomatoes, Can, while you still can.



LauraBrown said:


> Today was Sarah's birthday also?  I didn't know that.... Anyways..... Happy Birthday Sarah!! Hope you had an amazing day!!!!!


Thanks Laura!!!!  I had an amazing day indeed- I got to meet WOLVES!!!!! 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes indeed, they're the exact same age.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That's impressive! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> You is buuuusyy! They sure multiply fast, don't they? Lol



Indeed we are.  Isn't is crazy? 
I sent Savannah a U2be birthday PM- wonder if she got it... :/



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Anyone know how Cuz's interview went? and Sarah
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!



Thanks again, Garret! 



CuzChickens said:


> Their ears are laid back, still need heat and TLC. When we adopted baby rabbits, we took raw cow milk, making sure there was quite a bit of cream in it, grated carrots and pressed the juice out of them, and mixed the milk and carrot juice together and fed it with an eyedropper. Put some dandelion greens in there as well, ours ate a ton of dandelion greens, but they were older than those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, chickencowboy! It was wayyyy more professional than I thought it would be. I was envisioning this lady coming, we'd sit on the front porch and she'd ask a few questions and write an article. She showed up with a camera man, and they scoped out the property, he had 2 cameras on me, and interviewed me, then had me walking across the field holding eggs, feeding chickens, holding them, and had a clip mike in my shirt the whole time. But it went awesome! The cameraman was a former Hollywood videoer and he knew his stuff.
> 
> 8 pips!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jyn is pipped!!!!!!



WOW.  That's amazing, Cuz!!!! You totally deserve all of that epic glory for your amazing life as a FarmHer!!!  
Are they writing an article on you, doing a short clip, or both?!?! 
WE MUST SEE AS SOON AS IT'S PUBLISHED!!!! 



Babyandrory said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!



Thanks, Kyndra!!!!!     



LauraBrown said:


> Awesome!!! They're long lost twins!



Hmmmmmmmmm...........



I am pondering this.


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Yes, yes I am here lol! I have been unrevealed 

Alright so my sister and I's blog www.bootsandchickenpoop.wix.com/mysite Has now been added to Android play store as a....... Wait for it.... APP!!!!!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Yes, yes I am here lol! I have been unrevealed
> 
> Alright so my sister and I's blog www.bootsandchickenpoop.wix.com/mysite Has now been added to Android play store as a....... Wait for it.... APP!!!!!!


An app?!?!   
That's epic!!!!! 
Did all Wix sites get added as apps??


----------



## HeavensHens88

Even the BYC PM chat threads are dead... -_-


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

HeavensHens88 said:


> An app?!?!
> That's epic!!!!!
> Did all Wix sites get added as apps??


Yeah ikr! I'm so excited!!! No, we went on to the area where you can add search engines, comment sections, and other cool things. Well they had one where you could have your website converted to an app also.


----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Um, ya think? Oooh, I can't believe I used to drink that stuff. It is awful.
> 
> They said they are super behind on editing videos, so it might be a few months, but trust me, when they release it, the whole world will know. Lol. I had never been interviewed at all, much less on camera, so it felt super weird, but the cameraman said I was great, and apparently a lot less attitude than Hollywood stars.


I do think. We usually get ours from an organic dairy that doesn't homogenize their milk, best around but they're almost two hours away. I really wish we had a cow or even a goat that would let you milk her. 



HeavensHens88 said:


> Congratulations, Garret!  There's nothing compared to your first broody adventure!
> 
> 
> Hating my phone so much because it refuses to cooperate with BYH. -_-
> 
> 
> And I'm going to be over here, staring at my meek 100 trophy points like the hooves of a rotting kill...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bursts in with brand-new box of toothpicks*
> 
> 
> 
> Shootingstars.  That stinks about #6 and your upset stomach.  I had the flu last year on my birthday and this year I'm having those residual coughing attacks- so I feel ya.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, KFG!!!!  I feel so loved!!
> Especially when that comes from royalty.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah.  They're all magnificent!!!
> How old is the roo?
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally _not_ expected, Big Mama.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to add you in three days ago.  The option thing is full.
> 
> 
> 
> You try making an impromptu thread in five minutes before leaving to go do a bunch of critical tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Garret!!!!    I especially love the color you made my greeting.
> 
> 
> 
> AHA!!!!!  So the elusive Emily unveils!!!
> Hey, Emily!!!  Glad _you finally joined us!!! _
> 
> 
> 
> How was she looking when you last saw her?
> 
> 
> 
> That like button on my posts better be slapped too, then, mister.
> I crack myself up for indirect reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, CAN!!!!!!!  A journal/blog/rabbit tracking thread would be amazing- and you're a great writer too!
> 
> 
> 
> -_- Me hates wild rabbits.
> But these are about as cute as naked mole rats at the moment.
> 
> 
> A snapping turtle got one of our resident pair's gosling by its leg last year, but I actually miraculously saw it happen and saved it!  He has a hole in his foot now, and has become a permanent resident.
> 
> 
> -_- Our house still smells like eerie electrical smoke.
> 
> 
> Lock up those tomatoes, Can, while you still can.
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura!!!!  I had an amazing day indeed- I got to meet WOLVES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed we are.  Isn't is crazy?
> I sent Savannah a U2be birthday PM- wonder if she got it... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Garret!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  That's amazing, Cuz!!!! You totally deserve all of that epic glory for your amazing life as a FarmHer!!!
> Are they writing an article on you, doing a short clip, or both?!?!
> WE MUST SEE AS SOON AS IT'S PUBLISHED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kyndra!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm...........
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering this.



I know! 

Fat, pregnant and uncomfortable. She didn't have them today so maybe tonight.    

Fine I'll make one. 

I do too. We lost one, I think it's ribs were crushed. They've been cutting hay in that field. 

Yeah well my niece says they're hers.


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

HeavensHens88 said:


> Even the BYC PM chat threads are dead... -_-


Hmm :/ The PM's still work on BYC?


----------



## HeavensHens88

So Mocha hatched out 5/6 chicks- and all on my birthday! 
Except I found one completely cold, kicked out of the nest, and with a large wound on its cheek. Presuming it's dead, I picked it up, and whoop-de-doo, it's still breathing. 
5 hours of heating pad ICU, facial wound cleaning, treatment, and bandaging, it's back under Mom.


----------



## HeavensHens88

GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Hmm :/ The PM's still work on BYC?


Yup.  But any PMs sent after the initial conversion started yesterday will not be added to the new site, and therefore lost as soon as the new site opens. :/


----------



## Dan26552

That's awesome.


----------



## CuzChickens

Sarah, I'm not quoting that insanely long quote, so I'll just say, thanks! They are doing a video, they took about 1 hour and 45 minutes of video, so I dunno what the video length will be when they are done editing. I'm super excited!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> That's awesome.


 I seem to be having a knack for reviving almost-dead chicks lately.


----------



## TAH

@HeavensHens88- Happy Birthday!!! Hope it enjoyable for you! And congrats on the chicks! 

@TheKindaFarmGal- Congrats on your new Wabbits! I also am a little late but Happy birthday!


----------



## Dan26552

I pulled six eggs today  They were definitely bad. I think there are another two that might be bad too  that would put me at 23 out of 31.  What is up with eggs quitting!? There shouldn't be any crest problems because only the drakes and Big Mama are crested and she wasn't with those drakes.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I seem to be having a knack for reviving almost-dead chicks lately.




I've noticed. I need you to come here.


----------



## HeavensHens88

CuzChickens said:


> Sarah, I'm not quoting that insanely long quote, so I'll just say, thanks! They are doing a video, they took about 1 hour and 45 minutes of video, so I dunno what the video length will be when they are done editing. I'm super excited!


_Insanely long quotes are required when I decide to take a 18-hour BYH sabbatical like a computer fool. 

Wow.  That's epic!!!!!   How'd they find you/hear about you in the first place?_


----------



## TAH

Oh, and @CuzChickens Glad your interview went well! I didn't read it all bc my phone is being a pain (about ready to crack the screen all the way).


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> _Insanely long quotes are required when I decide to take a 18-hour BYH sabbatical like a computer fool.
> 
> Wow.  That's epic!!!!!   How'd they find you/hear about you in the first place?_


X2


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> I've noticed. I need you to come here.


 I'll be booking a flight to Alabama the moment I figure out how my healing powers work. 
I could call it prayer...


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> I pulled six eggs today  They were definitely bad. I think there are another two that might be bad too  that would put me at 23 out of 31.  What is up with eggs quitting!? There shouldn't be any crest problems because only the drakes and Big Mama are crested and she wasn't with those drakes.





Dan26552 said:


> I pulled six eggs today  They were definitely bad. I think there are another two that might be bad too  that would put me at 23 out of 31.  What is up with eggs quitting!? There shouldn't be any crest problems because only the drakes and Big Mama are crested and she wasn't with those drakes.


Shootingstars.  That stinks, Dan.
The lethal, guile crest gene seems to be omnipresent and even impudent of the law of bloodlines....


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I'll be booking a flight to Alabama the moment I figure out how my healing powers work.
> I could call it prayer...


Good. That might work. 


HeavensHens88 said:


> Shootingstars.  That stinks, Dan.
> The guile crest gene seems to be omnipresent....



Yeah. So much for a 100% hatch.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TAH said:


> @HeavensHens88- Happy Birthday!!! Hope it enjoyable for you! And congrats on the chicks!
> 
> @TheKindaFarmGal- Congrats on your new Wabbits! I also am a little late but Happy birthday!


Thanks, TAH!!!  It was definitely one of the most memorable I've ever had- _if not THE most memorable! _


----------



## Dan26552

Oh! We'll pulling Coal and Marshmallow from their moms in a week or two, we'll put them in a paddock so we can tame them down. Let the pack goat training begin! Oh and I call Marshmallow.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Good. That might work.
> 
> 
> Yeah. So much for a 100% hatch.


 I've never had a 100% hatch. *Never. *Actually, Mocha's 85% so far- the last one could still hatch- is the best rate I've ever had.  
I wonder if that lethal crest gene lurks in your entire bloodline.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Oh! We'll pulling Coal and Marshmallow from their moms in a week or two, we'll put them in a paddock so we can tame them down. Let the pack goat training begin! Oh and I call Marshmallow.


 You think you'll get them tame?


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I've never had a 100% hatch. *Never. *Actually, Mocha's 85% so far- the last one could still hatch- is the best rate I've ever had.
> I wonder if that lethal crest gene lurks in your entire bloodline.




The closest I've gotten was 90% from lockdown, I forgot what it was from set. That was my first duck hatch, 18 out of 20. (Tough I set 30) 

Nice. 

It could be, I hope not but it's possible some ducks don't express it.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> You think you'll get them tame?




Yeah. It's not that they're not tame they're just skittish, always hiding behind mom. Reds already been separated since he had a vet visit (my fault, sorta ) he's with his mom and sister in a paddock, Daphne has become quite friendlg. .


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> The closest I've gotten was 90% from lockdown, I forgot what it was from set. That was my first duck hatch, 18 out of 20. (Tough I set 30)
> 
> Nice.
> 
> It could be, I hope not but it's possible some ducks don't express it.


If we're talking about lockdown, I've had three 100% after lockdown.  Hannah was one.

Are most of your ducks genetically related somehow?


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah. It's not that they're not tame they're just skittish, always hiding behind mom. Reds already been separated since he had a vet visit (my fault, sorta ) he's with his mom and sister in a paddock, Daphne has become quite friendlg. .


What happened to Red? Or just routine checkup?


----------



## HeavensHens88

Heading on over to BYC for a bit. 
BBL!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Heading on over to BYC for a bit. 
BBL!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Actually Sarah, (didn't feel like quoting your INSANELY long quote) this is actually my 2nd broody! But, the first broody I didn't know know about! (All that time she was right under my nose! Story for another time.) So I guess you could call her my first broody!
But, Tudy ate one of her eggs today!  But luckily it was one she layed today. But she isn't broody every other day now! 

So today I made the chicks their own little door!



Also, I made their temporary run!  my babies are growing up so fast!



So, how was your birthday? (Sorry I posted 2 Happy Birthday messages. My tablet glitched and I wasn't sure of it sent.) Congrats on Mocha's chicks! Pics?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Helloooooo!!!!!!! Anybody home!!!!!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Guess not
G'night guys! And may the force be with you!


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> If we're talking about lockdown, I've had three 100% after lockdown.  Hannah was one.
> 
> Are most of your ducks genetically related somehow?




Nice. 

Probably, they're from the same batch.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> What happened to Red? Or just routine checkup?




Well we tried to band him and I missed one so he had to go to the vet to have it removed.


----------



## Dan26552

Guys!! Granny had eight! Though one was a Still birth or something. But still that's the most kits she's had since we got her


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

CuzChickens said:


> Um, ya think? Oooh, I can't believe I used to drink that stuff. It is awful.
> 
> They said they are super behind on editing videos, so it might be a few months, but trust me, when they release it, the whole world will know. Lol. I had never been interviewed at all, much less on camera, so it felt super weird, but the cameraman said I was great, and apparently a lot less attitude than Hollywood stars.


 Good job! MONTHS?? 



HeavensHens88 said:


> Congratulations, Garret!  There's nothing compared to your first broody adventure!
> 
> 
> Hating my phone so much because it refuses to cooperate with BYH. -_-
> 
> 
> And I'm going to be over here, staring at my meek 100 trophy points like the hooves of a rotting kill...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bursts in with brand-new box of toothpicks*
> 
> 
> 
> Shootingstars.  That stinks about #6 and your upset stomach.  I had the flu last year on my birthday and this year I'm having those residual coughing attacks- so I feel ya.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, KFG!!!!  I feel so loved!!
> Especially when that comes from royalty.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah.  They're all magnificent!!!
> How old is the roo?
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally _not_ expected, Big Mama.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to add you in three days ago.  The option thing is full.
> 
> 
> 
> You try making an impromptu thread in five minutes before leaving to go do a bunch of critical tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Garret!!!!    I especially love the color you made my greeting.
> 
> 
> 
> AHA!!!!!  So the elusive Emily unveils!!!
> Hey, Emily!!!  Glad _you finally joined us!!! _
> 
> 
> 
> How was she looking when you last saw her?
> 
> 
> 
> That like button on my posts better be slapped too, then, mister.
> I crack myself up for indirect reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, CAN!!!!!!!  A journal/blog/rabbit tracking thread would be amazing- and you're a great writer too!
> 
> 
> 
> -_- Me hates wild rabbits.
> But these are about as cute as naked mole rats at the moment.
> 
> 
> A snapping turtle got one of our resident pair's gosling by its leg last year, but I actually miraculously saw it happen and saved it!  He has a hole in his foot now, and has become a permanent resident.
> 
> 
> -_- Our house still smells like eerie electrical smoke.
> 
> 
> Lock up those tomatoes, Can, while you still can.
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura!!!!  I had an amazing day indeed- I got to meet WOLVES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed we are.  Isn't is crazy?
> I sent Savannah a U2be birthday PM- wonder if she got it... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Garret!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  That's amazing, Cuz!!!! You totally deserve all of that epic glory for your amazing life as a FarmHer!!!
> Are they writing an article on you, doing a short clip, or both?!?!
> WE MUST SEE AS SOON AS IT'S PUBLISHED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kyndra!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm...........
> 
> 
> 
> I am pondering this.



Yeah, it does.  I'm feeling better now! Praying that you get better soon, too.  

XD Yeah, you should. It's an honor, ya know. 

They are!! I think he's about a year old, maybe a little less. 

Fine! 
Yikes! 



HeavensHens88 said:


> So Mocha hatched out 5/6 chicks- and all on my birthday!
> Except I found one completely cold, kicked out of the nest, and with a large wound on its cheek. Presuming it's dead, I picked it up, and whoop-de-doo, it's still breathing.
> 5 hours of heating pad ICU, facial wound cleaning, treatment, and bandaging, it's back under Mom.



Yay!!  Good job!! I've got one chick that hatched (assisted) on my bday. It's not doing too well, but today it seemed better so I'm happy!



TAH said:


> @HeavensHens88- Happy Birthday!!! Hope it enjoyable for you! And congrats on the chicks!
> 
> @TheKindaFarmGal- Congrats on your new Wabbits! I also am a little late but Happy birthday!



Thanks, TAH!! 



Dan26552 said:


> Guys!! Granny had eight! Though one was a Still birth or something. But still that's the most kits she's had since we got her



FINALLY!!! That's great - though it stinks they didn't all make it.  Pics? lol


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I've had 100% hatches before with broodies, but not in the bator. I think my best 100% that I can remember was 8/8.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Good job! MONTHS??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it does.  I'm feeling better now! Praying that you get better soon, too.
> 
> XD Yeah, you should. It's an honor, ya know.
> 
> They are!! I think he's about a year old, maybe a little less.
> 
> Fine!
> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Good job!! I've got one chick that hatched (assisted) on my bday. It's not doing too well, but today it seemed better so I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!! That's great - though it stinks they didn't all make it.  Pics? lol




Yeah!! I think it has something to do with her age, there's been a dead kit in all three of her last litters  Oh well that was kinda the point of this litter, get a doe from our favorite two rabbits. 

Not sure where the black is from unless Hamada is heterozygous for it, Granny shouldn't even carry it.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah!! I think it has something to do with her age, there's been a dead kit in all three of her last litters  Oh well that was kinda the point of this litter, get a doe from our favorite two rabbits.
> 
> Not sure where the black is from unless Hamada is heterozygous for it, Granny shouldn't even carry it.
> View attachment 32867
> 
> View attachment 32868
> 
> View attachment 32869


I'd definitely wager that Hamada is heterozygous for the BB gene. 
How old is she now?
Still-births have been indirectly linked to age, but not continual in each litter...


----------



## CinnamonEli

What'd I miss in the past six pages?


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> A snapping turtle got one of our resident pair's gosling by its leg last year, but I actually miraculously saw it happen and saved it!  He has a hole in his foot now, and has become a permanent resident.


 The same thing happened to our neighbours a few years ago! A Canadian Goose was swimming in their pond and a snapping turtle got its leg and they saved it and they named it Edward. He only walked with a slight limp but otherwise he was fine!


----------



## chicken4prez

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah!! I think it has something to do with her age, there's been a dead kit in all three of her last litters  Oh well that was kinda the point of this litter, get a doe from our favorite two rabbits.
> 
> Not sure where the black is from unless Hamada is heterozygous for it, Granny shouldn't even carry it.
> View attachment 32867
> 
> View attachment 32868
> 
> View attachment 32869


AWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> I'd definitely wager that Hamada is heterozygous for the BB gene.
> How old is she now?
> Still-births have been indirectly linked to age, but not continual in each litter...


Wouldn't surprise me though I'd have thought it would be dominant over Sandy 

She's around 3 to 3 1/2, she was about 18 month when we got her december of 2015.


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!!!!


Thanks, Lily!  It was amazing!


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> What'd I miss in the past six pages?


Just a bunch of rambling about rabbits kindling, my and Savannah's birthday, and tomatoes.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me though I'd have thought it would be dominant over Sandy
> 
> She's around 3 to 3 1/2, she was about 18 month when we got her december of 2015.


BB tends to be dominant over virtually any other gene.  

Hmmm. I've heard of much older does successfully kindling entirely live litters..


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> The same thing happened to our neighbours a few years ago! A Canadian Goose was swimming in their pond and a snapping turtle got its leg and they saved it and they named it Edward. He only walked with a slight limp but otherwise he was fine!


 Our pair that hatched him were Adam and Eve- our first resident Canadians- so he was Able.


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> BB tends to be dominant over virtually any other gene.
> 
> Hmmm. I've heard of much older does successfully kindling entirely live litters..




Weird, he doesn't have any black at all. He is half Flemish though so it might be something like agouti? 

Honestly, I think she's fat, I don't think it would hurt to put her on a bit of a diet even though she's nursing.


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Our pair that hatched him were Adam and Eve- our first resident Canadians- so he was Able.


LOL!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> Our pair that hatched him were Adam and Eve- our first resident Canadians- so he was Able.



Abel.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah!! I think it has something to do with her age, there's been a dead kit in all three of her last litters  Oh well that was kinda the point of this litter, get a doe from our favorite two rabbits.
> 
> Not sure where the black is from unless Hamada is heterozygous for it, Granny shouldn't even carry it.
> View attachment 32867
> 
> View attachment 32868
> 
> View attachment 32869



I think with seven you ought to get at least one. 

Interesting! I'm going to be bothering you guys a lot about rabbit genetics now that we're finally getting into breeding. lol

Lil naked mole rats. XD


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I think with seven you ought to get at least one.
> 
> Interesting! I'm going to be bothering you guys a lot about rabbit genetics now that we're finally getting into breeding. lol
> 
> Lil naked mole rats. XD



Yeah. 


Go ahead


----------



## CinnamonEli

Well happy birthday Sarah


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Go ahead



You asked! 

This is Smokey, my mutt doe who is going on four years.  I know it's not a good pic - if you want another just tell me. 

Now we're supposed to get a black buck. What would the kits look like??


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You asked!
> 
> This is Smokey, my mutt doe who is going on four years.  I know it's not a good pic - if you want another just tell me.
> 
> Now we're supposed to get a black buck. What would the kits look like??
> 
> View attachment 32975




Well for me they'd probably be gold  Is the buck a mix too?


----------



## Dan26552

My rabbits made it to the homepage!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Well for me they'd probably be gold  Is the buck a mix too?



 I think so - almost 100% sure. 

Now she's chinchilla...and agouti is dominant.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I think so - almost 100% sure.
> 
> Now she's chinchilla...and agouti is dominant.



Ok.
I'd think you'd get some blacks and grays, maybe white  hard to know for sure what genes mixes carry and will pass on. 


It can't be that dominant, look at Angie's last litter, they came out all orange and black.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Ok.
> I'd think you'd get some blacks and grays, maybe white  hard to know for sure what genes mixes carry and will pass on.
> 
> 
> It can't be that dominant, look at Angie's last litter, they came out all orange and black.
> 
> View attachment 32981



I like those colors. Yeah. Thanks!

They're so pretty! That's true...parents colors again?


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I like those colors. Yeah. Thanks!
> 
> They're so pretty! That's true...parents colors again?



Yeah but no one wants them. 
Barrel Rider and Angie. White and agouti. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dan26552s-rabbit-journal.35995/


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> Well happy birthday Sarah


Thanks, Isabel!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

Since I haven't posted a single picture on BYH...


----------



## HeavensHens88

Since I haven't posted a single picture on BYH...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah but no one wants them.
> Barrel Rider and Angie. White and agouti.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dan26552s-rabbit-journal.35995/



WHAT??  But they're so beautiful!  Whatcha gonna do now? 

You did it!  I shall follow.


----------



## micah wotring

Kabam! The Micah! Has arrived!!!
And he is NOT reading like 400 posts. So y'all will haveta catch me up.


Babyandrory said:


> I hate you can't upload more then ten pics at a time!BUT I love the Emoji thing area!


I know! Especially when the internet is slow and it takes 30 seconds to add an Emoji on BYC it is super easy in BYH.


----------



## micah wotring

CinnamonEli said:


> Well happy birthday Sarah


Really?! X2 then!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> WHAT??  But they're so beautiful!  Whatcha gonna do now?
> 
> You did it!  I shall follow.




I know, I've sold white rabbits no prob, post white rabbits and people go nuts and now I can't sell the prettiest rabbits I've bred.   Hope I can sell them. 

I did.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> I know, I've sold white rabbits no prob, post white rabbits and people go nuts and now I can't sell the prettiest rabbits I've bred.   Hope I can sell them.
> 
> I did.



Ugh, white is so BORING compared to them!  *sigh*

I hope you sell them!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Micah! 

Hmmm...a lot happened! I had my bday and we found wabbits, Heavens had her bday, Can's doe Granny had kits. Aaand more that I can't think of.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Ugh, white is so BORING compared to them!  *sigh*
> 
> I hope you sell them!




I know! But I get more people asking about the whites than these  had two people about these so far whereas I had like ten ask about the whites.


----------



## micah wotring

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Micah!
> 
> Hmmm...a lot happened! I had my bday and we found wabbits, Heavens had her bday, Can's doe Granny had kits. Aaand more that I can't think of.


Happy birftay! 
How many did you get? What kind?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> I know! But I get more people asking about the whites than these  had two people about these so far whereas I had like ten ask about the whites.



Don't people know awesomeness when they see it??  



micah wotring said:


> Happy birftay!
> How many did you get? What kind?



Thanks! 

Meat mixes - we only got a junior doe this week, but next week we're gonna be getting a buck or two and a few more does Lord willing.


----------



## micah wotring

micah wotring said:


> I have a REALLY important question for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> First let me explain the situation:
> 
> So, I have a really big spelling bee coming up in a couple of weeks. I am homeschooled so this means that somebody had to make a bunch of slips of paper to put all the spelling words on. Mom chose me. I think it’s safe to assume that we ALL know what THAT means. Exactly 29 of the 675 slips of paper have the following message written on them: “Free Point for Micah!” I won the last spelling bee and didn’t have dish duty for an entire month! I don’t know what the prize is for this one but I am anticipating something HUGE. So far every spelling bee has been not points-based, but clothespin-based. (for every word we spell correctly Mom gives us a clothespin and in the end we count them all up) I’m a little worried that all my work writing that message on those 29 slips of paper will be in vain.
> 
> 
> So, this brings me to the question: are points and clothespins interchangeable?


Y'all remember that? Didn't work... :/


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Don't people know awesomeness when they see it??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Meat mixes - we only got a junior doe this week, but next week we're gonna be getting a buck or two and a few more does Lord willing.




Apparently not.


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Guys! I just picked up my silkie hen for the first time!!!! I've had her for around 3 months and have never picked her up. The man I got her from didn't really mess other his birds, so she was kinda wild. I now have her eating out of my hand and now I picked her up. I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Awesome!!


----------



## Dan26552

I always wanted really tame chickens, till I got these and realized tripping over a hundred birds is not as fun as it sounds. 
I'll get better pics when I go feed.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Nice work!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> I always wanted really tame chickens, till I got these and realized tripping over a hundred birds is not as fun as it sounds.
> I'll get better pics when I go feed.
> View attachment 33130
> 
> View attachment 33129



I can attest to that, lol! At feeding time (even not feeding time) I get attacked by about around 50 - it's fun but not fun at the same time! Hard to move!


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Dan26552 said:


> Awesome!!


Yeah!


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

Dan26552 said:


> I always wanted really tame chickens, till I got these and realized tripping over a hundred birds is not as fun as it sounds.
> I'll get better pics when I go feed.
> View attachment 33130
> 
> View attachment 33129


Lol Awesome!!!


----------



## GrowingHomestead16

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## Dan26552

GrowingHomestead16 said:


> Lol Awesome!!!




Till you trip over a hundred chicks. 

Forgot pics  I'll get the in the morning.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Gosh... ‍♀️I missed three pages of posts again.  Lol


----------



## HeavensHens88

micah wotring said:


> Really?! X2 then!


Thank ya, Micah! 
Savannah and I are twins.


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> Gosh... ‍♀️I missed three pages of posts again.  Lol


 Yesteday I missed 13 pages, so don't feel bad...


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> ghfive: Yesteday I missed 13 pages, so don't feel bad...




There are some threads were I've missed 40+ pages.


----------



## HeavensHens88

Dan26552 said:


> There are some threads were I've missed 40+ pages.


So there's no highfive emoji and frow has turned to hi.... 

I missed 1,260 posts on Troyers in one day once and I think that was like 40 pages...


----------



## HeavensHens88

Looks like Dan's got a double of himself stalking this thread.


 ..


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> So there's no highfive emoji and frow has turned to hi....
> 
> I missed 1,260 posts on Troyers in one day once and I think that was like 40 pages...


 

Wow. 


HeavensHens88 said:


> Looks like Dan's got a double of himself stalking this thread.View attachment 33206 ..



What?!?!!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02

May I present, broody Tudy! *Horror movie music plays*


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Dan26552 said:


>


 Hahaha!!!!!! I can't stop laughing! Somebody help me!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Hahaha!!!!!! I can't stop laughing! Somebody help me!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Dan26552 said:


>


Where do you find thesr?!?!!?


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Where do you find thesr?!?!!?




 Well I was looking for goat gifs.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02

BYCers going to BYH


----------



## Dan26552

Lol


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## HeavensHens88

-_- I fell asleep again.
What in the name of Sirius is wrong with my inner clock that it now hates all late-night BYCorHing.


----------



## Babyandrory

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> View attachment 33221


Ok, that's funny.My cat is terrified of Brownie, the chicken with crop issues.(well, she isn't terrified, she just hates her)And Brownie tried to eat Ariless' food, and Ariless backed off and a brownie ate half of it Till I came in the room.


----------



## CinnamonEli

There went four pages again


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Exhibit A: Dust Bath Fever
Starts with one.



 
Ends with many.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Exhibit A: Dust Bath Fever
> Starts with one.
> View attachment 33356
> Ends with many.
> View attachment 33357


I call 'em dust bath bashes.


----------



## CinnamonEli

First time I saw a chicken dust bathing I thought she was having seizures or dying


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> I call 'em dust bath bashes.






CinnamonEli said:


> First time I saw a chicken dust bathing I thought she was having seizures or dying


lol!


----------



## micah wotring

Dan the GIF man is the other Dan stalking the thread I think...


----------



## CinnamonEli

It's true.  I literally freaked out lol


----------



## Dan26552

micah wotring said:


> Dan the GIF man is the other Dan stalking the thread I think...


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

My Bubba!


----------



## micah wotring

This is totally me and my siblings! Sometimes I'm the left guy and sometimes I'm right.


----------



## micah wotring

Dan26552 said:


>


You seriously don't remember that?


----------



## Dan26552

What it's like every morning.


----------



## Dan26552

micah wotring said:


> You seriously don't remember that?


I do.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

micah wotring said:


> You seriously don't remember that?



I DO! "Can the GIF man!"


----------



## micah wotring

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I DO! "Can the GIF man!"


Ah, that's right! 'Can'!
P.S. Another thing I like about BYH is quoting. It only quotes one post. It also collapses it. Keeps everything neat, tight, and orderly.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

micah wotring said:


> Ah, that's right! 'Can'!
> P.S. Another thing I like about BYH is quoting. It only quotes one post. It also collapses it. Keeps everything neat, tight, and orderly.



You can multi quote here.  BYC can collapse it too, you've just got to get rid of nested quotes in replies in preferences.


----------



## micah wotring

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You can multi quote here.  BYC can collapse it too, you've just got to get rid of nested quotes in replies in preferences.


Oh, awesome! I'll haveta mess with that when it's back up.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You can multi quote here.  BYC can collapse it too, you've just got to get rid of nested quotes in replies in preferences.




I think the multi quoting is easier here.


----------



## micah wotring

Dan26552 said:


> I think the multi quoting is easier here.


I feel like it's about the same...
I do like however that you can quote across threads!


----------



## Dan26552

micah wotring said:


> I feel like it's about the same...
> I do like however that you can quote across threads!


Yeah.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

micah wotring said:


> Oh, awesome! I'll haveta mess with that when it's back up.







Dan26552 said:


> I think the multi quoting is easier here.



Me too!



micah wotring said:


> I feel like it's about the same...
> I do like however that you can quote across threads!



That is nice! Though not if you quote a bunch and then forget about em. Lol


----------



## micah wotring

Dan26552 said:


>


I was actually just about to click on that on youtube when you posted it! XD


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice! Though not if you quote a bunch and then forget about em. Lol


----------



## Dan26552

micah wotring said:


> I was actually just about to click on that on youtube when you posted it! XD




 Saved you trouble then


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Another thing about BYH/BYC - unlimited likes are so much better than ovates!

On the downside there is no  emoji. Or highfive.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Another thing about BYH/BYC - unlimited likes are so much better than ovates!
> 
> On the downside there is no  emoji. Or highfive.




Or clap


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Or clap





But there's no dancing bunny or hatching chick.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Another thing about BYH/BYC - unlimited likes are so much better than ovates!
> 
> On the downside there is no  emoji. Or highfive.


I've tried the yesss emoji so many times, even though I know it's not here.


----------



## HeavensHens88

MICAH IS THE BEST ARTIST ON THE EARTH!!!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> But there's no dancing bunny or hatching chick.




 But I looked for that. 

Nope.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> But I looked for that.
> 
> Nope.



Apparently you missed it...


----------



## micah wotring

HeavensHens88 said:


> MICAH IS THE BEST ARTIST ON THE EARTH!!!!!!


I doubt they'll believe us unless you share a picture of it...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Guess what Heavens said bout you Micah....


----------



## HeavensHens88

micah wotring said:


> I doubt they'll believe us unless you share a picture of it...


By Micah AKA Picasso.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Guess what Heavens said bout you Micah....


*Brandishes frying pan threateningly*


----------



## micah wotring

GTG guys.
While I'm gone however feel free to observe art until my entertainment returns!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> *Brandishes frying pan threateningly*



She said she's epicer than you and you can't contradict it because you weren't there. 

Now I must get off and hide before she fries me.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Apparently you missed it...


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## micah wotring

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> She said she's epicer than you and you can't contradict it because you weren't there.
> 
> Now I must get off and hide before she fries me.


Sarah, for the record, I ate Carolina Reapers the other day. Yes, and also a gallon of milk. But I did eat them!


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> She said she's epicer than you and you can't contradict it because you weren't there.
> 
> Now I must get off and hide before she fries me.


*Flings fried girl into frying pan and chuckles maniacally*


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

That is an awesome GIF!  

Off to hide.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## HeavensHens88

micah wotring said:


> Sarah, for the record, I ate Carolina Reapers the other day. Yes, and also a gallon of milk. But I did eat them!


No matter how epic your art is, how stunning your  photography is, or how many crazy-hot peppers you eat, I shall not revoke my declaration.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> That is an awesome GIF!
> 
> Off to hide.


*Finds biggest frying pan in the country and bolts after Friedness*


----------



## Dan26552

Boy. He's Greyson blue, I wonder what he'll look like when he's older. 

 

 

Buff EE pullet. She's the one that was solid buff and came in mostly white. 
 

 

Black and gold EE pullet. 
 

 

 


White and red EE roo.


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Boy. He's Greyson blue, I wonder what he'll look like when he's older.
> 
> View attachment 33390
> 
> View attachment 33391
> 
> Buff EE pullet. She's the one that was solid buff and came in mostly white.
> View attachment 33392
> 
> View attachment 33393
> 
> Black and gold EE pullet.
> View attachment 33395
> 
> View attachment 33399
> 
> View attachment 33400
> 
> 
> White and red EE roo.
> View attachment 33401
> 
> View attachment 33402


----------



## CinnamonEli

Did RodNTN/Isabella come over to BYH?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

CinnamonEli said:


> Did RodNTN/Isabella come over to BYH?



No.  But I've been keeping in touch with her on BYC - you can still PM, but they won't be saved to the new site. So copy anything important that has been sent after the conversion began.


----------



## CinnamonEli

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> No.  But I've been keeping in touch with her on BYC - you can still PM, but they won't be saved to the new site. So copy anything important that has been sent after the conversion began.


Oh cool.  I saw you could still give ovate comments, but didn't know you could still PM


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


>


----------



## CinnamonEli

CinnamonEli said:


> Oh cool.  I saw you could still give ovate comments, but didn't know you could still PM


Just checked my inbox... 248 unread  messages


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Chickens afraid of weedwacker!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Meanwhile, my roo wants to mate with it...


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I'll try to get a pic


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Sorry pic didn't turn out. Meanwhile, activate broody mode!



 
I'm getting TWO bars in the chicken coop! The house is like 100 feet away!


----------



## Dan26552

She on eggs?


----------



## micah wotring

My brothers and sisters are having their Yellow Belt presentations tonight!


----------



## Dan26552

Nice


----------



## Dan26552

I'm fairly certain these are gonna be agouti, look at the second ones head 

#1









#2


----------



## Dan26552

For tomorrows farmers market.


----------



## CuzChickens

Is anybody here?

What'd I miss in the last 15 pages?

Guess who has 16 Blue Ameraucana hatching eggs on the way?!?!? And bidding on 6 tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got ten, which are pure blues, because the person had whatever combo gets pure blues, for $36, shipping included, and I got 6 BBS tonight for $20, shipping included.


----------



## CuzChickens

Dan26552 said:


> For tomorrows farmers market.
> 
> View attachment 33546


Dan, those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CuzChickens

There's no one home!

I'm talking into a void!

Echo

Echo

Echo

Echo

Good night


----------



## TAH




----------



## Dan26552

CuzChickens said:


> Dan, those are GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

CuzChickens said:


> Is anybody here?
> 
> What'd I miss in the last 15 pages?
> 
> Guess who has 16 Blue Ameraucana hatching eggs on the way?!?!? And bidding on 6 tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got ten, which are pure blues, because the person had whatever combo gets pure blues, for $36, shipping included, and I got 6 BBS tonight for $20, shipping included.



That's awesome!!

There are two types of blue, BBS and self blue (lavender). If you did Splash x Black you could get 100% blues.


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## CinnamonEli

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cinnamonelis-barn.36055/


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Dan26552

I don't believe it, NOT ONE PERSON WANTED MY GLADS!!!!!    Took them to the local florist and sold them to one of his assistants since they were too far open for him to use BUT he did get contact info so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> I don't believe it, NOT ONE PERSON WANTED MY GLADS!!!!!    Took them to the local florist and sold them to one of his assistants since they were too far open for him to use BUT he did get contact info so we'll see how that goes.


That is too bad! 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Dan26552

Yeah, really thought they'd sell. They'll probably sell like hot cakes next weeks  

Me too


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Yeah, really thought they'd sell. They'll probably sell like hot cakes next weeks
> 
> Me too


Have you sold them before?


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> Have you sold them before?




Nope, last year we had a couple but none good enough to sell. But since next week isn't Mother's Day they'll all want flowers.


----------



## Dan26552

Guys! Guess what?!?!?


----------



## BYHforlife

What?


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Nope, last year we had a couple but none good enough to sell. But since next week isn't Mother's Day they'll all want flowers.


Oh, totally forgot about MD!


----------



## Dan26552

Hamada and Granny threw Sandy brokens. 
#1



 



 


#2


 



 


The blacks brokens. 

#1


 

It has eye shadow 


 

I really like this one.


----------



## Dan26552

I got pics of some of Sandy's kits. THEY ARE THE FLUFFIEST RABBITS I'VE EVER SEEN!!! fluffeir than any others I've bred.


----------



## Dan26552

Alright TKFG, I know you're here cause you keep liking my posts so you can just come out of hiding now.


----------



## Dan26552

BEW kit, there are two out of the five whites. 

 

Groupie
 


That one we can't beams the color of. He is so incredibly fluffy. 
 

 

 

 

Another groupie.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hello! Cute bunnies Dan!


----------



## Dan26552

Aren't they?!?


----------



## Dan26552

This is what I'm used to, compare it to the others.


----------



## TAH

￼￼￼^^


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Why so broody, Tudy?


----------



## Dan26552

Does she have eggs? Or are you trying to break her?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Yup


----------



## Dan26552

Nice! What kind?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Buff Orpington crossed with Speckled Sussex!   Same breed as her.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 33862


Wow!  Rangers?


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Buff Orpington crossed with Speckled Sussex!   Same breed as her.


Cool! 


ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Wow!  Rangers?



Yeah. Yep


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

The cockerel of the breed,


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Alright TKFG, I know you're here cause you keep liking my posts so you can just come out of hiding now.



I liked two posts.... 

Your bunnies are bewtiful!! I love the BEW - and they're so fluffy.


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I liked two posts....
> 
> Your bunnies are bewtiful!! I love the BEW - and they're so fluffy.




Yes, but almost instantly. 

Yeah.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yes, but almost instantly.
> 
> Yeah.



I was scrolling through!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

The Mama,



The Dada,


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I was scrolling through!



 But I spotted you.


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> The Mama,View attachment 33868
> The Dada,
> View attachment 33870




Pretty!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> But I spotted you.





Fine, you win.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I'm tired, did A LOT! of work today! First cut up a big Box Elder tree that uprooted, then cleaned out the garden so it will be able to be plowed, cleaned the barn, and hung HUGE beams (pulled a muscle in my back) so we can put up the stall doors.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

G'night y'all!  See y'all tomor-


----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Fine, you win.


----------



## Dan26552

So I'm pretty sure that I have four or five ducks in my batch of ducklings and big Mama has at least three, I know I'm culling one of mine because of the crest but I don't know about any of Big Mama's yet so that would put me at 19 or so ducks and five drakes.


----------



## Dan26552

Bobs polishing is working.


----------



## chicken4prez




----------



## micah wotring

The new kits' eyes are open!!! One of them keeps tumbling out of the nest box and clambering back in and then falling back out again. XD


----------



## LauraBrown

micah wotring said:


> The new kits' eyes are open!!! One of them keeps tumbling out of the nest box and clambering back in and then falling back out again. XD



Oh awesome!
Haha, awe! XD


----------



## CinnamonEli

So we might be able to post on byc tomorrow.... I can just about imagine how overwhelming my subs are gonna be


----------



## Flock Master64

no one put my name in the pole


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

My poor little cockerel Prince. He did something "embarrassing" today.


Spoiler: Embarrassing



He uh, mated with a hen,........ backwards.


----------



## Flock Master64

What?


----------



## Dan26552

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> My poor little cockerel Prince. He did something "embarrassing" today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> He uh, mated with a hen,........ backwards.


----------



## TAH

Flock Master64 said:


> no one put my name in the pole


I think Sarah forgot quite a few people!


----------



## LauraBrown

Flock Master64 said:


> no one put my name in the pole



Hey Jake!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


>







Dan26552 said:


> So I'm pretty sure that I have four or five ducks in my batch of ducklings and big Mama has at least three, I know I'm culling one of mine because of the crest but I don't know about any of Big Mama's yet so that would put me at 19 or so ducks and five drakes.



Wow, that's a really good number! I have a batch of 24 week olds. There was 17, but I lost 6 or 7 chicks (a few cockerels and a couple pullets - sicknesses/dogs). I've only got pullets left.



Flock Master64 said:


> no one put my name in the pole



Jake!!  Notice she forgot about 50% and there are two Dans.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Lol


----------



## chicken4prez

Flock Master64 said:


> no one put my name in the pole


You're here too?! Yay!

Well Sarah doesn't have to remember everyone in this world. She loves us all the same and just simply forgot to add some people in. You're still welcome here! 

How are you doing, Jake? How's the flock been?


----------



## chicken4prez

All my subscriptions keep getting turned off  It's soooo annoying.


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Wow, that's a really good number! I have a batch of 24 week olds. There was 17, but I lost 6 or 7 chicks (a few cockerels and a couple pullets - sicknesses/dogs). I've only got pullets left.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake!!  Notice she forgot about 50% and there are two Dans.


Who's the other Dan? (Still trying to remember everyone here...)


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

chicken4prez said:


> Who's the other Dan? (Still trying to remember everyone here...)



 We don't know!


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> We don't know!


LOL


----------



## chicken4prez

How are you doing, KFG? 

And how is everyone else doing this morning/afternoon/evening?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I'm doing pretty good, thanks!! And you?


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## Dan26552

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Wow, that's a really good number! I have a batch of 24 week olds. There was 17, but I lost 6 or 7 chicks (a few cockerels and a couple pullets - sicknesses/dogs). I've only got pullets left.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake!!  Notice she forgot about 50% and there are two Dans.




Yep. Ah.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> Yep. Ah.



Another one of your talkative days, huh.


----------



## Dan26552

Indeed.


----------



## Babyandrory

Help guys!
My mealworm farm has over 40 Beetles in it, But I can't see any worms!What do I do?!I'm not sure if its good or bad!Are the mealworms just underneath the food?


----------



## Babyandrory

Spoiler: Beetles



Its Litteraly a mating frenzy in there....


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I'm doing pretty good, thanks!! And you?


Great! I'm feeling well! We put new wood chips in the chicken coop and opened the summer windows to let in some air. On Wednesday it's going to be 34C!!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez

Anyone hear the rumour that BYC is going to take another two weeks?


----------



## CinnamonEli

chicken4prez said:


> Anyone hear the rumour that BYC is going to take another two weeks?


What?!  I thought we'd probably be able to post today???


----------



## CinnamonEli

Or is it just that.... a rumor?


----------



## chicken4prez

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> My poor little cockerel Prince. He did something "embarrassing" today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> He uh, mated with a hen,........ backwards.


LOL


----------



## chicken4prez

Let's all hope, Isabel...


----------



## HeavensHens88

Have I missed anything so exceedingly momentous that it's suggested that I go back and read 120 posts?


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> LOL





Spoiler



Last week, I had yet another mating tower occur on poor Sunlight. Scorch got on her correctly, Firestar got on her head, and Ember attempted to mate with Firestar's neck.


----------



## CinnamonEli

HeavensHens88 said:


> Have I missed anything so exceedingly momentous that it's suggested that I go back and read 120 posts?


lol idek because I skipped four pages myself.


----------



## CinnamonEli

How'd y'all do the spoilers?


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> lol idek because I skipped four pages myself.


Well, then, I'm going to play lazy and not read them.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Heavens....I've had like three or four roosters/cockerels on one hen before too...

Nifty said we should be able to post today or tomorrow. Could change, and pictures/galleries aren't done and won't be for a while.


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, I had yet another mating tower occur on poor Sunlight. Scorch got on her correctly, Firestar got on her head, and Ember attempted to mate with Firestar's neck.


Our neighbours rooster, Rusty, did not do you-know-what with Lily........................................


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> How'd y'all do the spoilers?


Like this:
[SPOILER ] BLAHBLAHBLAHYOURWORDS [/ SPOILER]
Except without the spaces between the brackets and the words SPOILER


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Heavens....I've had like three or four roosters/cockerels on one hen before too...
> 
> Nifty said we should be able to post today or tomorrow. Could change, and pictures/galleries aren't done and won't be for a while.


SAME HERE! I can't tell you how many times Rusty did you-know-what with our hens that escaped out of the pen. 

And he HAD to do it when my city friend came over for the day. I just hurried her away.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Heavens....I've had like three or four roosters/cockerels on one hen before too...
> 
> Nifty said we should be able to post today or tomorrow. Could change, and pictures/galleries aren't done and won't be for a while.


Yeah.  I still get a kick out of it every time.  Especially when they're adult roosters who should know better. 

I heard!  If it's today, I'm in trouble because now I have to split my 50 characters into their respective flocks divided by different emails before Zelda posts W.O.W....


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

chicken4prez said:


> SAME HERE! I can't tell you how many times Rusty did you-know-what with our hens that escaped out of the pen.
> 
> And he HAD to do it when my city friend came over for the day. I just hurried her away.



Why does it matter?? With the animals we've got you just better get used to it. I've got 10+ cocks and other animals.


----------



## chicken4prez

chicken4prez said:


> Our neighbours rooster, Rusty, did not do you-know-what with Lily........................................


I'm kidding. He did. 

I decided I would let Lily out for some playtime and he ran over and...

Let's change the subject.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> Yeah.  I still get a kick out of it every time.  Especially when they're adult roosters who should know better.
> 
> I heard!  If it's today, I'm in trouble because now I have to split my 50 characters into their respective flocks divided by different emails before Zelda posts W.O.W....



In my experience it's the cockerels that do it.  

Lol! HURRY!!


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> SAME HERE! I can't tell you how many times Rusty did you-know-what with our hens that escaped out of the pen.
> 
> And he HAD to do it when my city friend came over for the day. I just hurried her away.


I have a problem with keeping Moon and Twi OUT of the backyard-
But they have the advantage: capable wings. 

There's one thing I don't have to worry about- all of my friends live in the country and have at least 10 animals.


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> I'm kidding. He did.
> 
> I decided I would let Lily out for some playtime and he ran over and...
> 
> Let's change the subject.


Good idea. 
So how's Candice?


----------



## chicken4prez

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Why does it matter?? With the animals we've got you just better get used to it. I've got 10+ cocks and other animals.


Exactly!!!!


So how is everyone's flock and other animals? The kittens are CRAZY today.


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> Exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> So how is everyone's flock and other animals? The kittens are CRAZY today.


I'm having trouble with a post-pasty chick who has already been dwarfed by its inexplicably growing hatchmates and eats miniscule amounts. :/ Any suggestions?


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> I have a problem with keeping Moon and Twi OUT of the backyard-
> But they have the advantage: capable wings.
> 
> There's one thing I don't have to worry about- all of my friends live in the country and have at least 10 animals.


Lucky you! Two of my friends just got a dog and another one has two chickens but the rest don't have any pets at all. One of them is so close I could walk to her house and she loves the chickens and the other friend os getting still used to them.

GTG


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Mine are ok! My 4+ yo roo Peppers wasn't well yesterday but seems to be better today. I dewormed the flock - which means I will collect eggs for a week and hatch them cuz we can't eat them. 

But my hens aren't laying well. AT ALL!


----------



## chicken4prez

HeavensHens88 said:


> Good idea.
> So how's Candice?


She's good! Her throat is more scratchy than usual so I might massage her soon.


----------



## HeavensHens88

chicken4prez said:


> Lucky you! Two of my friends just got a dog and another one has two chickens but the rest don't have any pets at all. One of them is so close I could walk to her house and she loves the chickens and the other friend os getting still used to them.
> 
> GTG


 Well, I'd wager that you have more friends than me, so I wouldn't mind a few city friends...

Awww, bye!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> I'm having trouble with a post-pasty chick who has already been dwarfed by its inexplicably growing hatchmates and eats miniscule amounts. :/ Any suggestions?



Why is growing inexplicable? 

I'd just make sure she's getting food - take away the others for a bit and make sure mom gives her a lot. Not too much you can do.


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Mine are ok! My 4+ yo roo Peppers wasn't well yesterday but seems to be better today. I dewormed the flock - which means I will collect eggs for a week and hatch them cuz we can't eat them.
> 
> But my hens aren't laying well. AT ALL!


_You even let your hatching obsession take advantage of worming. _

That stinks.  Any idea why?


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Why is growing inexplicable?
> 
> I'd just make sure she's getting food - take away the others for a bit and make sure mom gives her a lot. Not too much you can do.


They all hatched almost the exact same size. It's Day Four and THEY'RE TWICE THE SIZE OF THIS CHICK!!!  I'm not exaggerating. 

Problem is- I take her away from the others, she WON'T eat. The only time she'll eat is when she's in the midst of the crowd, being shoved around.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Guys I posted on new byc


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> _You even let your hatching obsession take advantage of worming. _
> 
> That stinks.  Any idea why?



Why not? It's a shame to waste em. 

Ever since they had pox egg production went WAY down. Then they were molting at the same time which they're now getting over. Now with short cloudy days and everything...I guess just bad combination of stuff. :/ Broodies...



HeavensHens88 said:


> They all hatched almost the exact same size. It's Day Four and THEY'RE TWICE THE SIZE OF THIS CHICK!!!  I'm not exaggerating.
> 
> Problem is- I take her away from the others, she WON'T eat. The only time she'll eat is when she's in the midst of the crowd, being shoved around.



Wow! I had a chick that hatched with curled toes - didn't grow AT ALL for at least a week. Then after awhile caught up and is now a healthy lil pullet. 



CinnamonEli said:


> Guys I posted on new byc



Really?!  Nothing is showing on the home page!


----------



## HeavensHens88

CinnamonEli said:


> Guys I posted on new byc


Whaaaaat????  
I haven't seen an update on BYC and the post box on all threads is still gone...


----------



## CinnamonEli

http://209.222.104.187/threads/smilies.1173252/
Found a link... note this is just a thread I was viewing when I voiced URL lol


----------



## CinnamonEli

*copied


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

BYC IS BAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

However I am definitely staying on BYH.


----------



## CinnamonEli

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> BYC IS BAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> However I am definitely staying on BYH.


Same.  But I didn't come here for the conversion.  I was already here last year


----------



## micah wotring

CinnamonEli said:


> Guys I posted on new byc


It's up! I'm going over there RIGHT now.


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> BYC IS BAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> However I am definitely staying on BYH.




I'll be sure to keep up with subs on both coz you, @Poka_Doodle , and @TAH are all mostly over here now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay. I'm going to go there too and going to look for some breeders.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

CinnamonEli said:


> Same.  But I didn't come here for the conversion.  I was already here last year



I actually had been a lurker here for years, and was planning on joining. The conversion made it convienent. 



micah wotring said:


> It's up! I'm going over there RIGHT now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to keep up with subs on both coz you, @Poka_Doodle , and @TAH are all mostly over here now.



Ok!! 



Poka_Doodle said:


> Yay. I'm going to go there too and going to look for some breeders.



Awesome! What is your name there?


----------



## micah wotring

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Awesome! What is your name there?


https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...-lots-of-randomness.31510/page-23#post-492912


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I actually knew you but only by your username.


----------



## chicken4prez

CinnamonEli said:


> http://209.222.104.187/threads/smilies.1173252/
> Found a link... note this is just a thread I was viewing when I voiced URL lol


That. Is. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> I actually knew you but only by your username.



Micah?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Micah?


No. I was most recently amazingshowgirl


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> No. I was most recently amazingshowgirl



Ok, I saw that.


----------



## Dan26552

Hello?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

You sound lost, Can.


----------



## Dan26552

I am, I don't know where to post, here, BYC or the pm.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Looks like you're posting ok now.  Just post - say something or pics, whatever.


----------



## Dan26552

I got pics of Granny's black kits, they're just weird.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Ummm...why?? now you've GOT to post pics.


----------



## Dan26552

This one is solid (black?), no white or anything at all. 


 

 

This one is solid (black?) except the stripe. 

 

 


This one seems to be agouti with a white stripe.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Help!  Found a baby bird... don't Know what to do!  Any advice?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

Hey guys!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hey Dan! I'll talk later gtg


----------



## Dan26552

Ok


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Hi Dan!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

How's the gang?


----------



## Dan26552

It's going good. Jacquelyn Had five kits today.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Awesome! Those rabbits are multiplying like, well, rabbits!


----------



## Dan26552

Yep!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

G'night Dan















I MISS BYC!!!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## CinnamonEli

Hey all!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm tired


----------



## Dan26552

Me too.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I might skip school tomorrow.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> G'night Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS BYC!!!


 Garret, we've missed you! 
I heard you're having trouble with your Kindle?


----------



## Dan26552

Poka_Doodle said:


> I might skip school tomorrow.


Fun


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. We were supposed to go to an amusement park but the snow cancelled it.


----------



## Dan26552

Oh, that stinks. 


(It's still snowing?!)


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Did someone say...SNOW?!


----------



## TAH

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Did someone say...SNOW?!


There is snow on the ground here....


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TAH said:


> There is snow on the ground here....



Fun as it is, I'm glad we don't get snow here. Lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Dan26552 said:


> Oh, that stinks.
> 
> 
> (It's still snowing?!)


Yeah it is. I'd be hilariously awesome if we had a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## TAH

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Fun as it is, I'm glad we don't get snow here. Lol


I thought it would be cool and really fun to have snow 6months out of the year.... I quickly thought different, lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Fun as it is, I'm glad we don't get snow here. Lol


I'm actually happy it snows here, because I love skiing in the actual winter.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH just needs to go to Alyska some time and learn to ski.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> TAH just needs to go to Alyska some time and learn to ski.


I am getting ready to train Boaz and a husky for skijoring next winter.  Cross country tho (the reason is I am freaked out scared to do downhill, lol).


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> I am getting ready to train Boaz and a husky for skijoring next winter.  Cross country tho (the reason is I am freaked out scared to do downhill, lol).


It can't be too scary, my only actually known of injurys were a concussion and a badly sprained thumb, not to say my knee isn't messed up... or that I haven't bruised many things doing basic ski things...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TAH said:


> I thought it would be cool and really fun to have snow 6months out of the year.... I quickly thought different, lol.



Haha!



Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm actually happy it snows here, because I love skiing in the actual winter.



Cool!! 



TAH said:


> I am getting ready to train Boaz and a husky for skijoring next winter.  Cross country tho (the reason is I am freaked out scared to do downhill, lol).



That's like my dream.  lol


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> It can't be too scary, my only actually known of injurys were a concussion and a badly sprained thumb, not to say my knee isn't messed up... or that I haven't bruised many things doing basic ski things...


lol, I am already almost always hurt...not sure if it is safe, I will watch my sis do it! 

I may try it!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> lol, I am already almost always hurt...not sure if it is safe, I will watch my sis do it!
> 
> I may try it!


You should totally try it. But don't try stopping from high speeds.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> You should totally try it. But don't try stopping from high speeds.


I will get a video of when I try!


----------



## TAH

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Haha!
> 
> That's like my dream.  lol



Then you gotta move to where there is some snow!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> I will get a video of when I try!


Okay. And if you want a concussion, try going as fast as you can, and then try stopping suddenly.


----------



## Dan26552

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah it is. I'd be hilariously awesome if we had a snow day tomorrow.


 Its 90 here. 

It would.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay. And if you want a concussion, try going as fast as you can, and then try stopping suddenly.


I won't be doing that!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> I won't be doing that!!!!


I did that, trying to spray my cousin, he managed to get out of the way though. And then I smacked my head into a mogul, likely because I already had a concussion though.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TAH said:


> Then you gotta move to where there is some snow!



I think I'd rather have no snow.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> I did that, trying to spray my cousin, he managed to get out of the way though. And then I smacked my head into a mogul, likely because I already had a concussion though.


OUCH!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TAH said:


> OUCH!!


Yeah. My head didn't exactly feel good afterwards.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Poka_Doodle said:


> I might skip school tomorrow.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> View attachment 34652


So without giving away my age, everyone in my school district in my grade was supposed to go to a ride park tomorrow. But then because of anticipating bad weather they cancelled it. And the finals are all done so the teachers are just going to have us watch movies and mess around if we come. But they're telling us to stay home, and do what we please.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Oh, OK cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. I'm not super sure about my parents letting me, but they might.


----------



## chicken4prez




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hi


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Hey Nan!


----------



## Dan26552

Hi TKFG


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hello


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

This thread is practically dead. XD 

I got POW!


----------



## chicken4prez

I'M BACK!!!!!! 

P.S. We're probably getting chicks/eggs on FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Nice. Friday we learned that we're getting some tomorrow!


----------



## Dan26552

I have eggs scheduled to hatch on Saturday.


----------



## chicken4prez

Poka_Doodle said:


> Nice. Friday we learned that we're getting some tomorrow!


Cool! So nvm about Friday...... today's the day!


----------



## chicken4prez

Dan26552 said:


> I have eggs scheduled to hatch on Saturday.


Fun! How are they now?

On and a question.... I have an egg with a chick inside and I'm going to ket it hatch under our broody hens but what happens when it's ready to hatch? The broodys have never been mothers and I'm worried they might kill the chicks when it's hatching time. Is there an easy homemade incubator you can make? The egg is a week old.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

chicken4prez said:


> Cool! So nvm about Friday...... today's the day!


Yeah, I got them yesterday.


----------



## chicken4prez

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, I got them yesterday.


Fun!!!! What breeds?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

chicken4prez said:


> Fun!!!! What breeds?


Barred Rock, Naked Neck, Speckled Sussex, along with Leghorns


----------



## chicken4prez

Poka_Doodle said:


> Barred Rock, Naked Neck, Speckled Sussex, along with Leghorns


Oh cool!!!!!! I love Barred Rocks!!!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez




----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

chicken4prez said:


> Fun! How are they now?
> 
> On and a question.... I have an egg with a chick inside and I'm going to ket it hatch under our broody hens but what happens when it's ready to hatch? The broodys have never been mothers and I'm worried they might kill the chicks when it's hatching time. Is there an easy homemade incubator you can make? The egg is a week old.



Just keep an eye on them. Usually broodies do just fine, first time or not. If there is a problem once it hatches, move the chick(s) to a brooder.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

chicken4prez said:


> View attachment 36506 View attachment 36507 View attachment 36508 View attachment 36509


Cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

chicken4prez said:


> Oh cool!!!!!! I love Barred Rocks!!!!!!


I'm excited about them. We've had them many times, but two years ago, a rooster got the last of them, and we haven't gotten any since.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Heyo!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Hi!


----------



## Dan26552

Yoodle


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

*howl*

They have all the old emotes!!!


----------



## Dan26552

What?!?!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

But they don't have : highfive: -_-


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> But they don't have : highfive: -_-


----------



## HeavensHens88

So now I see what you guys meant by "hanging on by a claw".  
Well, it's more alive than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## HeavensHens88

Heyyyyy, I forgot we still had  on here! 
I don't know why, but I'm neglecting BYC this morning. 
Wassup, Dab?


----------



## Dan26552

Yes we do. 

Not much.


----------



## chicken4prez

Hello!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks




----------



## chicken4prez

Bills Vs Beaks said:


>


----------



## Dan26552

Bills Vs Beaks said:


>


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Can, why were you up at 3:41 am? were you hanging out with Emily again?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Can, why were you up at 3:41 am? were you hanging out with Emily again?



Ooooh he was!!!!


----------



## chicken4prez

Sarah


 
Ivory 


 
Ebony (Isn't she big?!)


 
Millie

@TheKindaFarmGal here's my chicks!


----------



## Dan26552

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Can, why were you up at 3:41 am? were you hanging out with Emily again?


Again? You mean still.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Arooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Arooooooooooo!!!!!


Hey, there cowboy!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> Hey, there cowboy!


Hey Shey! How ya been?


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Hey Shey! How ya been?


I am tired and burnt out but well. 

Finally sitting for once in today. 

You?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> I am tired and burnt out but well.
> 
> Finally sitting for once in today.
> 
> You?


What did you do today?

I'm okay.  I really miss Belle though.


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> What did you do today?
> 
> I'm okay.  I really miss Belle though.


Went to Anchorage with my dad and sister. I had fun but I am just burnt. 

Glad you doing well... So sorry to here Belle passed! 

She was well loved!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> Went to Anchorage with my dad and sister. I had fun but I am just burnt.
> 
> Glad you doing well... So sorry to here Belle passed!
> 
> She was well loved!


Ah. 

Thanks. 

She was. ;-;


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> View attachment 37968


Omg, is that one of the chicks?


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Ah.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> She was. ;-;


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> Omg, is that one of the chicks?


Yep! 3 weeks old!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


>


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Yep! 3 weeks old!


*dies from shock * 

How did time go by so fast?


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


>


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> *dies from shock *
> 
> How did time go by so fast?




Pebb's chicks are 5 weeks old already!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


>


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Pebb's chicks are 5 weeks old already!


Wow... How many out of the 11 are roosters?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

TAH said:


> Wow... How many out of the 11 are roosters?


9. -_-


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

It was great talking with you again, Shey. But sadly, I must go to bed.  G'night!


----------



## Dan26552

Hey


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Hey


Heya! 

Hows do?


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> Heya!
> 
> Hows do?


Yo!

I'm good. You?


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Yo!
> 
> I'm good. You?


I am okay. 

It got down to 37-degrees the other night... 5 degrees less and it would have snowed.


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> I am okay.
> 
> It got down to 37-degrees the other night... 5 degrees less and it would have snowed.


Ah. 


e Holy moly! It's still 100+ here


----------



## ChickenCowboy02




----------



## Dan26552

What?


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> e Holy moly! It's still 100+ here


Omg, I would die in that heat!  

40 degrees right now and still August.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Geez, in August? But then again, your in Alaska. It's in the eighties here.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Geez, in August? But then again, your in Alaska. It's in the eighties here.


Yep, ma'am. 

Some people are saying it is going to snow by October... Doesn't normally snow till December.


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> Omg, I would die in that heat!
> 
> 40 degrees right now and still August.


Lol!


e We won't hit 40s till mid to late November.


----------



## TAH

Dan26552 said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> e We won't hit 40s till mid to late November.


By November you are talking 15-20degreez.


----------



## Dan26552

TAH said:


> By November you are talking 15-20degreez.


Our average first frost isn't until November 15th


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ours will come before Halloween.


----------



## Dan26552

Poka_Doodle said:


> Ours will come before Halloween.


Ah


----------



## HeavensHens88

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Can, why were you up at 3:41 am? were you hanging out with Emily again?


How utterly ancient and outdated this statement reads five months later.



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Arooooooooooo!!!!!


Why...did I feel a need to comment on this...


----------



## HeavensHens88

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hello pups!
> I am an obsessive BYCer teen. Those who know me know EXACTLY what this title means.
> So.....
> Those of you missing BYC, here's our favorite thread!
> A little modified-
> Or maybe a lot.
> Keep on cluckowling,
> ~Sarah


I lived a desperate life indeed.


----------



## HeavensHens88

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hello pups!
> I am an obsessive BYCer teen. Those who know me know EXACTLY what this title means.
> So.....
> Those of you missing BYC, here's our favorite thread!
> A little modified-
> Or maybe a lot.
> Keep on cluckowling,
> ~Sarah


I lived a desperate life indeed.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Where is Sarah?





Dan26552 said:


> I know, she said late night.


The good old days


When Garret knew nothing about me.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Too cute! Dying from cuteness...
> 
> Oh, OK!


What.
You never die from cuteness.


Is it just me
Or we've ALL changed a lot. 



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Sarah, you can still PM?


........
What.
I'm so flipping confused.
And it's not even 1AM... -_-



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO SARAH AND SAVANNAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I know Savannah can't post and I *gasp* called Heavens Sarah.  Hope you gals have a wonderful day!!


I KNEW IT
I KNEW I'D FIND YOU CALLING ME SARAH
SO HAH



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> XD She forgot a lot of people.





ChickenCowboy02 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!! Sorry, no Chicken! will happy cow do?


----------



## Dan26552

HeavensHens88 said:


> How utterly ancient and outdated this statement reads five months later.
> 
> 
> Why...did I feel a need to comment on this...


Not really.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> What.
> You never die from cuteness.
> 
> 
> Is it just me
> Or we've ALL changed a lot.
> 
> 
> ........
> What.
> I'm so flipping confused.
> And it's not even 1AM... -_-
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT
> I KNEW I'D FIND YOU CALLING ME SARAH
> SO HAH


Well, it's official. I was a dork. O_O


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Too cute! Dying from cuteness...
> 
> Oh, OK!


Dude, like, why?!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> The good old days
> 
> 
> When Garret knew nothing about me.


*bops myself with newspaper*


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

@Dan26552 Danielson. Where be you?


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I WANT IT TO BE MAY JUNE-ISH AGAIN. ;-;
BUT THAT WOULD MEAN I WOULD HAVE TO GO THROUGH AUGUST AGAIN... NEVERMIND.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

*does the same thing he always did on this thread* *silently watches*


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

HeavensHens88 said:


> Or we've ALL changed a lot.


*cough cough* Read my last post


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

HeavensHens88 said:


> And it's not even 1AM... -_-


YOU POSTED THAT AT 1:02 AM! 

*is really gonna be quiet and stalk now*


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> YOU POSTED THAT AT 1:02 AM!
> 
> *is really gonna be quiet and stalk now*



*poke*


----------



## HeavensHens88

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> *poke*


She exists.
Woah. O_O


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

HeavensHens88 said:


> She exists.
> Woah. O_O



Somebody needed to be poked, so here I am. 

Hi to you too!


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I WANT IT TO BE MAY JUNE-ISH AGAIN. ;-;
> BUT THAT WOULD MEAN I WOULD HAVE TO GO THROUGH AUGUST AGAIN... NEVERMIND.


Dude, I've made so many mistakes since I've been there... that I'd give pretty much anything to go back and redo... but
Not for the life of me would I go relive the days of our extreme terdness.


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> @Dan26552 Danielson. Where be you?


With Emily.










I have a new ship name.








Emdan


(Okay, so the spelling's off a bit..)





Aren't I ingenious? :3


----------



## HeavensHens88

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Dude, like, why?!


Cuuuuuuuuz we were children.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> Cuuuuuuuuz we were children.


Terdy children.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

HeavensHens88 said:


> With Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new ship name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emdan
> 
> 
> (Okay, so the spelling's off a bit..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't I ingenious? :3


Yes, very.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Yes, very.


ha! note who ELSE is following who around 
*pokes Gary*


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

*wonders whos gonna come on first, Gary or Sarah*
Last seen saturday 8:44 and 10:33 am. Psh *snickers*


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> ha! note who ELSE is following who around
> *pokes Gary*


*wonders why Beaky-boy was online on Christmas*


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

christmas, bah humbug


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> christmas, bah humbug


Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## TAH

ChickenCowboy02 !!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks




----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

hi to you too TAH


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> hi to you too TAH


Hey, there Sam. 

How goes??? Too long with no speaking.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk.


christmas is waaaaaaay overraaaaaaated just like valentines, which is when? and stores are already full of heart love candy stuffed animal ballon (really, nothing says I love you like a red heart shaped ballon) junk for the last two weeks



and dont tell me to use commas. I dont care










easter is dumb too. _chocolate bunnies_ didnt rise from the dead.






only decent holiday anytime soon is july 4th. and then thanksgiving. lots to look forward to, folks

and circling back to this valentine nonesense, what the heck does kissing under mistltoe have anything to do wth fat guy with a white beard dressed in red delivering gifts to children made by elf slave labor? do that make ANY sense to anyone??



see, its overrated.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TAH said:


> Hey, there Sam.
> 
> How goes??? Too long with no speaking.


heya!

oh, its wunnaful  i read a 1000 year old old english poem today, that included violent giant monster things being slain by the 10th century equivalent of a superhero. rather proud of that accomplishment
howya you?


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> which is when?


2/14/18


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TAH said:


> 2/14/18


thank ya. remind me to get me sweetheart something, coz Ill forget in two weeks, Im sure


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> heya!
> 
> oh, its wunnaful  i read a 1000 year old old english poem today, that included violent giant monster things being slain by the 10th century equivalent of a superhero. rather proud of that accomplishment
> howya you?


Good. I bet... I wouldn't be able to do that without getting really bored. 

I'm okay, some days are good and others not so much. My grandpa Billy passed away 2weeks ago. And yesterday I visited my Grandpa Keith and he is not going to be around much longer...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> christmas is waaaaaaay overraaaaaaated just like valentines, which is when? and stores are already full of heart love candy stuffed animal ballon (really, nothing says I love you like a red heart shaped ballon) junk for the last two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> and dont tell me to use commas. I dont care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easter is dumb too. _chocolate bunnies_ didnt rise from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only decent holiday anytime soon is july 4th. and then thanksgiving. lots to look forward to, folks
> 
> and circling back to this *Christmas* nonesense, what the heck does kissing under mistltoe have anything to do wth fat guy with a white beard dressed in red delivering gifts to children made by elf slave labor? do that make ANY sense to anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> see, its overrated.



You used two commas. 



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> thank ya. remind me to get me sweetheart something, coz Ill forget in two weeks, Im sure



Get her worms, I'm sure she'd love that. 

Hiya TAH! Sorry to hear things aren't going very well.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TAH said:


> Good. I bet... I wouldn't be able to do that without getting really bored.
> 
> I'm okay, some days are good and others not so much. My grandpa Billy passed away 2weeks ago. And yesterday I visited my Grandpa Keith and he is not going to be around much longer...


same here, usually  I ALMOST wanna say I read it voluntarily, even though it was a school asignment. I wouldnt have _had to_ read it for a few more days, but I did it sooner coz....well, I had to do it sometime, so yeah. so it was sorta on my own!

oh, Im sorry   sounds like it hit you kinda hard 


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You used two commas.


*glares* so do you want me to edit it or something?


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Get her worms, I'm sure she'd love that.


yeh, I was thinkin mealworms. she wont care if theyre not red or heart shaped, right?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> * Christmas *


and i said valentines on purpose 
fine, its christmas/valentines nonsense







seriously, you even capitalize it


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> *glares* so do you want me to edit it or something?



To add more? You have my permission to do that. 



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> yeh, I was thinkin mealworms. she wont care if theyre not red or heart shaped, right?



They are kinda red. She'll be happy. 



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> and i said valentines on purpose
> fine, its christmas/valentines nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, you even capitalize it



Yeah, sure. *smirks*

Ik. After I posted I considered making it lowercase, but eh...


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> To add more? You have my permission to do that.


okay.............no



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> They are kinda red. She'll be happy.


orange? good enough  


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yeah, sure. *smirks*
> 
> Ik. After I posted I considered making it lowercase, but eh...


you just weird


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> you just weird



It's a side effect of being awesome.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

you calling me weird?? how could you


----------



## TAH

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> You used two commas.
> 
> 
> 
> Get her worms, I'm sure she'd love that.
> 
> Hiya TAH! Sorry to hear things aren't going very well.


Hi, 

Thank you, but hopefully, things will start to pick up with farming... Then I'll be able to do something I love!


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> christmas is waaaaaaay overraaaaaaated just like valentines, which is when? and stores are already full of heart love candy stuffed animal ballon (really, nothing says I love you like a red heart shaped ballon) junk for the last two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> and dont tell me to use commas. I dont care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easter is dumb too. _chocolate bunnies_ didnt rise from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only decent holiday anytime soon is july 4th. and then thanksgiving. lots to look forward to, folks
> 
> and circling back to this valentine nonesense, what the heck does kissing under mistltoe have anything to do wth fat guy with a white beard dressed in red delivering gifts to children made by elf slave labor? do that make ANY sense to anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> see, its overrated.


Sam... This is the smartest thing you've ever said.


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> same here, usually  I ALMOST wanna say I read it voluntarily, even though it was a school asignment. I wouldnt have _had to_ read it for a few more days, but I did it sooner coz....well, I had to do it sometime, so yeah. so it was sorta on my own!
> 
> oh, Im sorry  sounds like it hit you kinda hard




Thanks, yeah, it did.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> Sam... This is the smartest thing you've ever said.





TAH said:


> Thanks, yeah, it did.


ah


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> thank ya. remind me to get me sweetheart something, coz Ill forget in two weeks, Im sure


*poke*

Reminder.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

...*walks in....looks around.......walks out*....


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

TAH said:


> *poke*
> 
> Reminder.


I forgot, I knew I would *scambles to tsc and buys 25lb bag of mealworms* I owe you one Shey!!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> ...*walks in....looks around.......walks out*....


*grabs him by the hair and yanks him back into the room* cant even say hi, canya?


----------



## TAH

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I forgot, I knew I would *scambles to tsc and buys 25lb bag of mealworms* I owe you one Shey!!


----------



## greybeard

longest..............3.............days..................ever.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

greybeard said:


> longest..............3.............days..................ever.


kids these days......no patience, you know?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> *grabs him by the hair and yanks him back into the room* cant even say hi, canya?


"Did he see me?"  "I don't think so".....Oww!  Hi!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> "Did he see me?"  "I don't think so".....Oww!  Hi!


Hiya Timmy  whats cooking?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Hiya Timmy  whats cooking?


Not much. How about you Sammy?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

looooooooooooooots of things. where can I begin!!
broken glass, taping disembodied hands back on arms (duck tape. works wonders, you know), airsoft, cars.......


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

I was too tired last night to list specific things...

Play practice, orchestra practice, tap,  Poultry business,  baking,  etc...


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I was too tired last night to list specific things...
> 
> Play practice, orchestra practice, tap,  Poultry business,  baking,  etc...


baking. I specifically ask whats cooking and you dont even say baking. Timmy Timmy Timmy *shakes head*
tap? whassat?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> baking. I specifically ask whats cooking and you dont even say baking. Timmy Timmy Timmy *shakes head*
> tap? whassat?


I....don't cook (that much).    

Tap dancing.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I....don't cook (that much).
> 
> Tap dancing.


so.......like.....how do you eat??

oh. you dance huh? I dont dance


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> so.......like.....how do you eat??
> 
> oh. you dance huh? I dont dance


Hmm....good question.



Uh...sure.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Hmm....good question.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...sure.


will we ever know?

noncomittal reply there


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

IT'S APRIL
WAKE UP


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

wai ello Gary. nice of you to drop in


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> IT'S MAY
> WAKE UP


Ahem.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Heyo!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

hai


----------

